# Liberty Movement > Rand Paul Forum >  Official CNN GOP Debate Thread 12-15-15

## carlton

Ready to watch Rand destroy some GOP clowns. Toady is a good day.




[mod edit] - more info on the debate:




> CNN’s Wolf Blitzer will moderate tonight’s Republican Debate on CNN, the final opportunity for the crowded field to debate in 2015. Dana Bash and Hugh Hewitt will also be involved asking questions of the candidates, who will be split into undercard and primetime debates.
> 
> Both debates will be held at The Venetian in Las Vegas, Nevada.
> 
> The GOP Debate will air live on CNN, CNN en Español and CNN International. A live stream of the debates will also be available on CNN’s homepage and on mobile platforms between the hours of 5 p.m. ET and 11 p.m. ET.
> 
> The Salem Radio Network will air the debate live as well coast-to-coast.
> 
> At 6 p.m. ET, the following candidates will take the stage:
> ...


http://www.mediaite.com/online/how-t...eaming-online/

----------


## CPUd

Rand is going to make sure everyone knows he's only real conservative in the race.

----------


## timosman

> Ready to watch Rand destroy some GOP clowns. Toady is a good day.



_The world is run by clowns with trigger happy hands_

----------


## r3volution 3.0



----------


## Jackie Moon

During the debate while everyone is online is the perfect time to help promote the *Tea Party '15 Money Bomb*.






> Rand is going to make sure everyone knows he's only real conservative in the race.


Yep.

----------


## bunklocoempire

Fear-Book

----------


## Jan2017

Rand highlight shown pre-undercard Rand: "People say if we just had more surveillance - hogwash!"

----------


## kahless

I will watch the debate but it does not matter since the media is so full of $#@! I expect they already have the narrative set in advance how they will cover it which will be reported something like this.

- Media will use dead heat or virtual tie terms used to discuss Cruz and Rubio as the two that won the debate.  The discussion will center around these two. Rubio will win Luntz's focus group with Cruz a close second.  People will be angry about Trump in the focus group and make faces at the mention of Rand like they just drank something sour.

- They will be pumping how well Christie did.  There will be many setups for Christie to angrily attack Rand, Cruz and Trump.  Christie will come off as a total blow hard $#@! but the media is going to lap up whatever he says since they want his numbers up.

- Reported as a disaster for Trump claiming he did not have his best showing since he was out shined by Jeb Bush who is more Presidential and Rubio.

- They will show some shots got in by Kaisch with "could Kasich make a come back after tonight?"

- Carson needed this but he had a poor showing.

- No one cares about Fiorina except for the media and will use her as a distraction so they do not have to talk about Rand.

- Does not matter what exchanges Rand has, he can win every one of them but the media will report the opposite and spend very little time discussing him.

----------


## kahless

Lindsey Graham said "Commander and Chief" already -- DRINK

----------


## 01000110

Santorum declares WW3 underway.

----------


## bunklocoempire

Santorum: WW3 is on like Donkey Kong

I did not know that

----------


## bunklocoempire

Huckabee:  We're scared

----------


## bunklocoempire

Trump makes an appearance -thanks Wolf

----------


## 01000110

Thanks for letting me know I'm scared, Huck,  I thought I just needed a cup of coffee.

----------


## kahless

Under card debate seems to be the anti-Trump debate.

----------


## speciallyblend

i only see the pre non debate so far, is it delayed ?

----------


## timosman

Pataki: what this president said, when replying to a Trump question?

----------


## 01000110

Grahams faces as Santorum blabs... lol

----------


## bunklocoempire

Graham:  sacrifices need a worthy person to sacrifice themselves to/for

I'll have to revisit this one, I do believe that was the real gist of his ridiculous statement.  Wow -human sacrifices for a worthy CIC

----------


## rg17

Graham is so stupid!

----------


## 01000110

$#@!in A.  Donald Trump is the winner so far, they won't stop talking about him.

----------


## jonhowe

Lindsey Graham saying sensible things. THATS HOW CRAZY TRUMP IS! He makes Lindsey Graham lapse into fits of sanity.

----------


## bunklocoempire

Get a warrant Frothy

----------


## Dary

Frothy.  Is he just stupid or is he just stupid?

----------


## Jan2017

> i only see the pre non debate so far, is it delayed ?


try http://go.cnn.com/

all about terrorism and Trump ban of Muslims plan of the four on stage

Grahan just called "Senator Paul and Senator Cruz are isolationists"

----------


## rg17

Graham is attacking Paul!

----------


## TheNewYorker

> Graham is attacking Paul!


Lol.

What he say?

----------


## derek4ever

Graham: Paul and cruz are isolationists! Drink!

----------


## dusman

Silly Graham. Calling Rand AND Cruz Isolationist on a question about unwarranted spying.

He is so angry he didn't get to use that planned line to Rand directly.

----------


## 01000110

> Graham is attacking Paul!


Yup, and Cruz.

Makes me like Cruz just a tiny smidge more.

----------


## speciallyblend

paul the isolationist. pfft

----------


## derek4ever

> Frothy.  Is he just stupid or is he just stupid?


Santorum is frothy grump (play on words with forrest gump)

----------


## A_Silent_Majority_Member

spy spy spy more spying for more privacy??? wtf???

----------


## speciallyblend

> try http://go.cnn.com/
> 
> all about terrorism and Trump ban of Muslims plan of the four on stage
> 
> Grahan just called "Senator Paul and Senator Cruz are isolationists"


i see i am early, do i send cnn a bill for watching this crap?

----------


## bunklocoempire

freedom = illogical

----------


## euphemia

Huckabee is not my candidate, but he is very good at distilling and analyzing information.

----------


## Dary

> Santorum is frothy grump (play on words with forrest gump)


Yeah.  Stupid is as stupid does.

----------


## bunklocoempire

Big fans of the Bill O' Rights these guys..

----------


## dusman

Ugh, going to need coffee I think.

----------


## speciallyblend

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bXGYFTYji6k

----------


## rg17

ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ  ZZZZZZZ

----------


## 01000110

I think Graham is gonna cry his eyes out before this is over.

----------


## dude58677

> ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ  ZZZZZZZ



LOL, exactly!

----------


## 01000110

Pataki loves backdoors.

----------


## Jan2017

Graham seems like he is going to break down and cry - for the second time as I notice.

----------


## jonhowe

Graham standing up for American muslims is the only sensible topic I've ever heard him address.

----------


## timosman

> Pataki loves backdoors.


yes, he does. encryption is evil.

----------


## bunklocoempire

Quite a debate...

We're freaking scared vs. we're flipping scared

----------


## 01000110

Pataki really believes terrorists can't implement their own encryption?

----------


## Brian4Liberty

Lindsey Graham:  "I cried like a baby".

----------


## euphemia

Lindsey Graham makes my skin crawl. What a creepy little man.

----------


## speciallyblend

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iW0WuMMXFLI

----------


## dusman

> Pataki really believes terrorists can't implement their own encryption?


Exactly. I just don't understand their logic... as if a backdoor suddenly gives them unfettered access. It's so naive.

----------


## jonhowe

> Graham standing up for American muslims is the only sensible topic I've ever heard him address.


And then he goes on to call for summary execution of american isis members. Thats what I get for being optimistic.

----------


## A_Silent_Majority_Member

fear fear fear fear fear fear fear fear fear oh and btw... more fear.... I wish Ron would crash this fear porn infomercial er ah i mean "debate"

----------


## Dary

Lindsey:  If you are a terrorist, then you don't have a right to encrypted phone calls, but once you're busted, then you have a right to remain silent?

WTF?

----------


## derek4ever

I need a sandwich and a beer... I'll save the coffee for rand's time!

----------


## timosman

"Of course the people don't want war. But after all, it's the leaders of the country who determine the policy, and it's always a simple matter to drag the people along whether it's a democracy, a fascist dictatorship, or a parliament, or a communist dictatorship. Voice or no voice, the people can always be brought to the bidding of the leaders. That is easy. All you have to do is tell them they are being attacked, and denounce the pacifists for lack of patriotism, and exposing the country to greater danger."
-- Herman Goering at the Nuremberg trials

----------


## bunklocoempire

nm

----------


## bunklocoempire

Selective history is fun!

----------


## 01000110

Graham wants to lay waste and build schoolhouses for girls on top the rubble.

----------


## Jan2017

Well, we are in WWIII and "How do we defeat them militarily and idealogically ?" - same question for next 9 on stage probably.

Graham : "To the isolationists in the party, you are no better than Obama."

----------


## bunklocoempire

Selective fodder is fun!

----------


## dusman

Santorum completely misunderstands what gives radicalism legitimacy. Taking lands magically makes them illegitimate?

----------


## derek4ever

> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bXGYFTYji6k


Leave me some, sweetheart!

----------


## speciallyblend

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rdEupVsL07E

  brutal trying to listen to this crap spewing from their mouths.

----------


## timosman

> Exactly. I just don't understand their logic... as if a backdoor suddenly gives them unfettered access. It's so naive.


It is a matter of control. You will be using the approved "strong" crypto with built-in backdoor. Anybody using anything else will be deemed a terrorist.

----------


## r3volution 3.0

^^^Me, watching Santorum and Linzi try to out-crazy each other.

----------


## A_Silent_Majority_Member

tell our college kids they can go to war... and crowd go wild pure twilight zone

----------


## Dary

Pataki panders to armed forces.  Hmmm... who had the most support from the military in the last 2 elections again?

----------


## dusman

Yeah... Graham doesn't even understand Turkey and which side they align with.

----------


## Cabal

Huckabee just told America's youth to get up off their asses and go fight more wars... Is this real life?

----------


## Jan2017

> tell our college kids they can go to war... and crowd go wild pure twilight zone



Heard it from Huck - "tell our kids get off the medical marijuana and get off your butt and go fight for your country" Draft ?

----------


## jonhowe

I cannot believe people buy this crap.

----------


## bunklocoempire

10 eternities  -that's a long war

----------


## Dary

> tell our college kids they can go to war... and crowd go wild pure twilight zone


Once they come home all $#@!ed up,  no medical cannabis for them.

----------


## derek4ever

> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bXGYFTYji6k


On an important note, today is bill of rights day. And how ironic that the average american sheeple voter wants to throw the whole thing out the window just to stop some thugs.

----------


## Texan4Life

any live stream?

----------


## bunklocoempire

10 eternities or go home pataki

----------


## dusman

I sort of wish Rand was on this stage. It would have gone nuclear. lol

----------


## dusman

> any live stream?


http://www.cnn.com/2015/12/14/politi...tes/index.html

----------


## Jan2017

> any live stream?


try http://go.cnn.com/

This is a Wolfe Blitzer go to war debate
(CNN Facebook question posted - Should surveillance be increased ?)

----------


## bunklocoempire

These four are really earning their chips.

----------


## Millennial Conservatarian

If the candidates in the main debate name-drop Rand and Cruz as much as he's been named in this debate, Rand will be getting a $#@!ton of speaking time tonight

----------


## cajuncocoa

I've been listening while getting supper ready.  Lindsey is making my head explode.

----------


## A_Silent_Majority_Member

ok so everyone on this stage has 3 solutions for it all. 1. shred constitution 2. bankrupt us and 3. create more blow back.

----------


## euphemia

Graham's sarcasm is both fake and offensive.

----------


## cajuncocoa

> tell our college kids they can go to war... and crowd go wild pure twilight zone


GOP loves their wars....you know that right?  (As long as other peoples' kids fight in them.)

----------


## cajuncocoa

> ok so everyone on this stage has 3 solutions for it all. 1. shred constitution 2. bankrupt us and 3. create more blow back.


You forgot ground troops.  Don't forget send ground troops.

----------


## Cabal

> ok so everyone on this stage has 3 solutions for it all. 1. shred constitution 2. bankrupt us and 3. create more blow back.


Don't forget 4. Cause more death/destruction across the board

----------


## Dary

Not one mention of the word "Peace".

----------


## kahless

Never thought I would see a debate with someone more hawkish than Santorum, Graham was shaking his and and rolling his eyes at him.

----------


## A_Silent_Majority_Member

ground troops and more death n destruction is included in blowback :P

----------


## jkr

> Huckabee just told America's youth to get up off their asses and go fight more wars... Is this real life?


WHY DONT YOU GET OFF *YOUR* FAT $#@!ING ASS AND DYE FOR *YOUR* COUNTRY  YOU PSYCHOTIC SPAWN OF KERNEL SANDERS AND JABBA THE HUT...$#@! YOU

*UNELECTABLE*

what a stupid piece of $#@!

----------


## speciallyblend

hopes rand knocks it out of the park.  something needs to happen.  We will only know once iowa and nh arrive i guess. i just hope rand opens a can of whoop ass tonight.

----------


## Dianne

OMG, just saw the loser debate.   Remind me to change my party affiliation from republican to dog lover, or anything other than.    What a bunch of losers.    Kill the bastards, kill everyone !!!   Elect me President and they will be dead in ten days.    Never mind that the U.S. created them, still supplying them and financing them to take Asad out.    How disgusting these people are.

Not to mention I had to watch the barf hosts praising Christie before the undercard started.    They will boost Christie up now so Hillary doesn't even have to campaign in order to beat that lard ass.

----------


## derek4ever

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=VKsVSBhSwJg

----------


## speciallyblend

this hurts my ears

----------


## 01000110

Graham wants to ride a horse without a shirt?

----------


## euphemia

Graham throws a hissy fit.

----------


## derek4ever

I know! I hope the youth takes this personally and backs the only candidate who does give a hoot about soldier's lives: rand paul!

----------


## Dary

Lindsey should be committed.

----------


## Jan2017

Graham just said he wishes George W was still President - and near crying.

----------


## kahless

> Remind me to change my party affiliation from republican to dog lover, or anything other than.


I started to type the same thing and then refreshed to see your post.  Makes me ill to be a registered Republican which I did so specifically for the Pauls.

----------


## derek4ever

Lol!

----------


## Texan4Life

> Graham just said he wishes George W was still President - and near crying.



he was ready to get a room with GW

----------


## Cabal

Graham giving Bush verbal fellatio was awkward.

----------


## Dary

So far there are NO winners.  We lose.

----------


## speciallyblend

next

----------


## euphemia

More wine, please.

----------


## r3volution 3.0

Huck talking about people's hands in other people's pockets.

Linzi getting excited.

----------


## jonhowe

> OMG, just saw the loser debate.   Remind me to change my party affiliation from republican to dog lover, or anything other than.    What a bunch of losers.    Kill the bastards, kill everyone !!!   Elect me President and they will be dead in ten days.    Never mind that the U.S. created them, still supplying them and financing them to take Asad out.    How disgusting these people are.
> 
> Not to mention I had to watch the barf hosts praising Christie before the undercard started.    They will boost Christie up now so Hillary doesn't even have to campaign in order to beat that lard ass.

----------


## 01000110

Princess Graham talking about Princess Buttercup, so cute.

----------


## Cabal

"princess buttercup would not like this" -Graham, 2015

----------


## r3volution 3.0

Linzi: "Princess buttercup would not like this."

...is he referring to himself in the third person?

...I'm lost.

----------


## Dary

Lindsey has a thing for Ted.

----------


## Jan2017

CNN is going to be posting results to their facebook question "Should there be more surveillance ?" in the main debate, probably.

----------


## Todd

Graham just used "The Princess Bride" movie to justify not talking to Iran and Russia and keep being a putz.  Lol.

----------


## euphemia

I can't listen to Lindsey Graham for five minutes.  I really do not want four years of him.

----------


## Dary

Wow.  Just wow.

----------


## phill4paul

Holyyyy sheeeesh!

  These guys are bat-chit insane.

----------


## r3volution 3.0

Linzi always sounds like he's on the verge of tears..

----------


## staerker

Huckabee: step up, and buy your freedom (by fighting his war.)

----------


## Jan2017

Huck on draft question - young people need to step up - we are at war!

----------


## Dary

kill, Kill, KILL,  KILL!!

----------


## speciallyblend

20 more minutes of this ? think ill go do the dishes while they talk about war with russia. i'm speechless.

----------


## Jan2017

Graham has only about five "commander-in-chief"s so far - and "I am that person!"

----------


## derek4ever

> Huck on draft question - young people need to step up - we are at war!


Youth, unite behind rand!

----------


## dude58677

This is the typical Pre-Ron/Rand Paul debate era. Boring, no mention of the bill of rights, scripted answers, etc. I feel like I went back in time!

----------


## cajuncocoa

> Not one mention of the word "Peace".


That's a dirty word in the GOP....a hippie word.

----------


## A_Silent_Majority_Member

the way this crowd is cheering its not looking good for Rand

----------


## phill4paul

> kill, Kill, KILL,  KILL!!


  No, that's not good enough. I would Kill, KILL, KILL, KILL!!!

  No, we need to allow our troops what is necessary to KILL, KILL, KILL, KILL!!!!!!!

  No, we need to make all our children go and KILL, KILL, KILL, KILL!!!!!!!, but we could give them college in exchange.

----------


## MarcusI

> Good luck to Rand, I'll be on social media pumping him up and I hope the rest of you will too.


I will

----------


## dude58677

Ha, no wonder these guys are in the undercard debate.

----------


## r3volution 3.0

Linzi: "Crush your enemies! See them driven before you! Hear the lamentations of their women! (paraphrase)"

----------


## derek4ever

> So far there are NO winners.  We lose.


Biggest winner: the globalists
Biggest loser: the american people

----------


## luctor-et-emergo

Did Lindsey Graham just say that if he's president he'll make sure everybody gets a fair trial ??? Apart from people he considers terrorists I guess ?? Major 'huh, wtf' going on there.

----------


## CPUd

Turrists everywhere!  They are arguing over who to kick out of the US, and who to keep out.

----------


## speciallyblend

did i just hear huck arguing against seperation of church and state??

----------


## Jonderdonk

> did i just hear huck arguing against seperation of church and state??


Does that surprise you...?

----------


## luctor-et-emergo

Whats Hugh -Trump fanboy- Whatshisname doing on the stage as a moderator again?

----------


## speciallyblend

no not really

----------


## MarcusI

Huckabee is the best by far in the undercard.


But that doesn't matter

----------


## Sola_Fide

> Turrists everywhere!  They are arguing over who to kick out of the US, and who to keep out.


Anyone who is "anti-government", for any reason, must be detained.

----------


## Origanalist

Lol, Lindsey is such a spiteful little bitch.

----------


## euphemia

> did i just hear huck arguing against seperation of church and state??


No.  What you heard him say was that he is sick to death of the left using religion as a club to beat up Christians, then telling Christians there must be separation of church and state.  They can't have it both ways.  Either they let Christians make their own decisions based on their long held religous tenets, or they allow more Christian input in government.   That's what Huckabee is saying, and he is right.  Non Christians do not get to tell churches what to do.

----------


## Cabal

> Huckabee is the best by far in the undercard.
> 
> 
> But that doesn't matter


There is no best of the undercard. Huckabee is garbage.

----------


## bunklocoempire

Hi, I'm on edge.

----------


## Jan2017

> did i just hear huck arguing against seperation of church and state??


well, something like "we are not for defending the (principles?) of islam, we are for defending Americans" - or something like that

----------


## Influenza

> did i just hear huck arguing against seperation of church and state??


He's got at least one supporter on this board!

----------


## r3volution 3.0

> Hi, I'm on edge.


Don't jump, it'll be over soon.

----------


## MarcusI

> any live stream?


http://www.zahitvstation.com/watch-cnn-usa-live

----------


## bunklocoempire

> Don't jump, it'll be over soon.


It's cool, Wolf is gonna talk me down

----------


## derek4ever

> Turrists everywhere!  They are arguing over who to kick out of the US, and who to keep out.


Hybrid word: tourrorists (half tourist/ half terrorist)

I just hope rand can be tough out there! The crowd wants blood and they're craving it!

----------


## CaptUSA

Holy neocons, Batman!!

Wow. First debate.  Hope the grownup table is better than that!

----------


## bunklocoempire

Keep it together Lindsey babe..

----------


## 01000110

Go douche yourself Graham

----------


## CPUd

Graham just called Paul and Cruz isolationist

"our next president will be a wartime president...make me president!"

----------


## kahless

Graham calls out Paul and Cruz in his closing remarks.  I am glad Rand made the main debate but it would have been great to see Rand debate these clowns if he did not make it.

----------


## euphemia

If bombs were [boy parts] Lindsey Graham would have one.

----------


## staerker

Graham "will keep you and your family safe."

----------


## bunklocoempire

Soar to new stupidity!

----------


## Origanalist

Did Lindsey just cry?

----------


## r3volution 3.0

I can't imagine how Linzi criticizing Rand could do anything but help Rand.

----------


## euphemia

Hey, George Pataki, if you go to Manhattan were the WTCs used to be, you will also see a mosque.  Who won?

----------


## Jan2017

Graham closing remark : "Isolationism led by Sens Paul and Cruz . . ."

----------


## Origanalist

I need to be kept safe from these foaming at the mouth neo cons.

----------


## CPUd

"a very important discussion on these very critical issues"

----------


## 01000110

I give the opening show an F-

----------


## Sola_Fide

Lindsay will surge.

----------


## A_Silent_Majority_Member

So which "americans" exactly will the be keeping so free and safe by taking away our freedom and bankrupting us playing global war chief?

----------


## squirl22

You can get a livestream here: http://livetvcafe.net/video/W5Y3H3R4G4GD/CNN

It came on immediately on my 8 yr old desktop, but took some fooling around to get it on my brand new laptop...too may ads, but getting it on both right now.

----------


## Dary

I just have to point out again that the word "Peace" not once passed the lips of any of these, these..., whatever they are, or the mods either.

----------


## r3volution 3.0

Jake Tapper commenting on the debate...

...trying to find a polite way to say that those guys are $#@!ing nuts.

----------


## jkr

> Graham "will keep you and your family safe."


yeah, sure

like this right?

----------


## A_Silent_Majority_Member

Red dress chick... third way.... yes that would be RAND PAUL!

----------


## speciallyblend

lady in red

----------


## MarcusI

> There is no best of the undercard. Huckabee is garbage.


If there is one, its Huck. If not , there is none

----------


## squirl22

If Lindsey likes GWB so well, he can vote for Cruz.  That's how I have begun to see Cruz; he will placate the social cons and neocons (war..carpet bomb the middle east) and then go to bat for wall street.

----------


## luctor-et-emergo

'Everybody'  was gong to be able to watch the debates on CNN's live stream. Except that stream sucks. Maybe it works for some people but I just found a bloated piece of script$#@! that wouldn't work anyways. So $#@! you CNN. 

Watching a youtube stream right now but that is pretty laggy for some reason.

----------


## kahless

> If Lindsey likes GWB so well, he can vote for Cruz.  That's how I have begun to see Cruz; he will placate the social cons and neocons (war..carpet bomb the middle east) and then go to bat for wall street.


Unlikely since Graham specifically called out Cruz (and Rand) in his closing statements.

----------


## bunklocoempire

Lindsey was angry and passionate...  like a teen rocker..

----------


## speciallyblend

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LwZAo5R1Vlw

----------


## Jan2017

Graham: "I wish George W. was still President" is getting the post-undercard highlight I guess

3 times Lindsi mentioned Rand - and Cruz - as isolationist

----------


## Dianne

Graham went full on "mental" tonight.    Scares me to death thinking he is in the Senate.

----------


## Mr Stealth

Lllllleeettssss get ready to Randal!

----------


## Dary

> Graham: "I wish George W. was still President" is getting the post-undercard highlight I guess
> 
> 3 times Lindsi mentioned Rand - and Cruz - as isolationist


Gotta love that!

----------


## 01000110

6 minutes to Randemonium!!!

Go Rand!

----------


## luctor-et-emergo

TOADY!

----------


## Dianne

> I need to be kept safe from these foaming at the mouth neo cons.


No chit.   After watching this, I'm going to hide under my bed with a butter knife the rest of the night.   I also loved Santorum objecting to females in combat roles, when the alleged San Bernadino chick was 90 something pounds and alleged to be carry a heavy combat assault weapon, with body armor, lots of magazines and pipe bombs.    And no one has dared to question that scenario.  Oh, and not to forget she was 4 ft. something.    I say we have an army totally comprised of female midgets.    They sound pretty bad ass to me.

----------


## squirl22

> Everybody'  was gong to be able to watch the debates on CNN's live  stream. Except that stream sucks. Maybe it works for some people but I  just found a bloated piece of script$#@! that wouldn't work anyways. So  $#@! you CNN.


You can get it here:  http://livetvcafe.net/video/W5Y3H3R4G4GD/CNN

get on asap before it gets full and you cannot get on..very good stream at the moment

----------


## eleganz

But Rand Paul isn't pure enough!!!!

----------


## squirl22

The female talking head just gave Cruz credit for Rand's bill to stop immigration from certain countries as the smart approach.

----------


## Dary

Chick in red gives credit to Cruz for Rand's idea concerning immigrants from countries with terrorist networks.

lol to Squirl22

----------


## luctor-et-emergo

$#@! CNN

"CNN REPUBLICAN PRES..." This video is no longer available due to a copyright claim by Turner CNN.

Anybody have a link that does work ?

----------


## MarcusI

GO RAND!!!!!!

----------


## fcreature

Has anyone else noticed the entire conservative media parroting Paul's suggestion all week of limiting immigration from at risk countries, and usually even associating it with Cruz? So pathetic. They never once give him credit.

----------


## MarcusI

http://www.zahitvstation.com/watch-cnn-usa-live

----------


## bunklocoempire

Ah ha, so that's red's job.

----------


## Jan2017

Two minutes delay on CNNgo, just heard that Cruz credit for Rand's SECURE amendment

----------


## Origanalist



----------


## CPUd

Trump and Carson have Secret Service protection

----------


## r3volution 3.0

Anderson Cooper doing a thrilling segment on the back of different candidates' heads.

----------


## Dary

Man I wouldn't want to be on that stage tonight.  Go Rand go!

----------


## luctor-et-emergo

> Anyone got a link to a REAL stream, that actually WORKS?  That works WITHOUT that FLASH crap?  And doesn't require some sort of sign-in?  So far, all the posted streams require flash or a sign-in!


http://2ndrun.tv/news_directory/national/cnn/ I'm watching this one, which was linked on the previous page. Although the link was to a different site, this was where I ended up. (has flash though, don't think you can really find one without flash.)

----------


## Dianne

> From the opening commentary, it sounds like they plan to make it the Trump and Cruz show.
> 
> No mention of Rand at all.


Trump going to throw a right hook at Rand tonight.   Rand better be ready for a tko.

----------


## 01000110

Rand looks like he is meditating

----------


## kahless

Enjoy it while it lasts, the back of Rand's head right now is the probably going to be the most time he is going to get tonight.

----------


## Liberty Commentary

I'm rooting for ISOLATIONIST Rand Paul.

----------


## derek4ever

Rand should focus on rubio but should go after trump and cruz on policy differences (instead of making it personal).

----------


## euphemia

I am not live streaming, so my shot is backstage.  Rand looks very good.  White shirt, red tie, and shorter, flatter, hair.  Rubio is the most camera friendly of the group, so Rand would do well to take those cues from him.  Trump deals with high rollers all the time and his clothes are always impeccable.  Cut and fit are always perfect.

The women newscasters need to know that the long, flowy hair is pretty in person, but goes flat and dated on camera.  They all need to think about shorter, sharper hair.

----------


## Jan2017

> You can get it here:  http://livetvcafe.net/video/W5Y3H3R4G4GD/CNN
> 
> get on asap before it gets full and you cannot get on..very good stream at the moment


try http://go.cnn.com/
a minute or two delay compared to live time on screen

----------


## CPUd

> Enjoy it while it lasts, the back of Rand's head right now is the probably going to be the most time he is going to get tonight.


It's OK, your guy Trump is about to get destroyed.  You won't have to worry about party registration, he will be running independent if he runs.

----------


## devil21

This CNN drivel is so boring.  Get on with it!

----------


## jonhowe

Lol at Kasich being center frame and still not being mentioned once.


Actually no, that's sad. It's going to happen to us too.

----------


## invisible

> http://2ndrun.tv/news_directory/national/cnn/ I'm watching this one, which was linked on the previous page. Although the link was to a different site, this was where I ended up. (has flash though, don't think you can really find one without flash.)


Nope!  That one is trying to get me to download something.

----------


## squirl22

> So far, all the posted streams require flash or a sign-in!


No, you do not need any of this stuff.  You will see a very small x in the middle of all of the crap ads stuff; click and they go away.  You do not need flash or anything for this link, just ignore and click on small white x in grey...

http://livetvcafe.net/video/W5Y3H3R4G4GD/CNN

----------


## invisible

> try http://go.cnn.com/
> a minute or two delay compared to live time on screen


Nope, requires that flash BS.

----------


## luctor-et-emergo

Of course more ads... I was under the impression the debate started 40 mins ago. Wrong assumption ?

----------


## jonhowe

It's officially Trump, Cruz, Rubio, done.

----------


## kahless

> ...


If you watched the debates in 2008/2012 and this year you would know what I am talking about with the Pauls getting screwed on time.

----------


## klamath

Lindsey had it right. If the 1.5 billion muslims are all intent on Killing us as a number of trump supporters on here are saying, we need to step it up and hit em hard NOW! I don't want some draft dodging SOB like Trump leading us when we are trying to stop a 1.5 billion person army. Stategically and tactically Lindsey is right and at least he ISN'T a chickenhawk.

----------


## CPUd

For those having trouble with streams, use chrome if you have it.  It might help, or not.

----------


## 65fastback2+2

WE HAVE COME TO TAKE OUR COUNTRY BACK!

----------


## speciallyblend

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LWE79K2Ii-s

----------


## Jan2017

"Carly has won "some" debates" *barf*

----------


## euphemia

Back to looks:  Carson needs to figure out we haven't elected a president with a beard since well before Eisenhower.

----------


## Liberty Commentary

> I am not live streaming, so my shot is backstage.  Rand looks very good.  White shirt, red tie, and shorter, flatter, hair.  Rubio is the most camera friendly of the group, so Rand would do well to take those cues from him.  Trump deals with high rollers all the time and his clothes are always impeccable.  Cut and fit are always perfect.
> 
> The women newscasters need to know that the long, flowy hair is pretty in person, but goes flat and dated on camera.  They all need to think about shorter, sharper hair.


I like this analysis/

----------


## bunklocoempire

> Of course more ads... I was under the impression the debate started 40 mins ago. Wrong assumption ?


You gotta sell a lot of soap when America's security is at stake..

----------


## 01000110

R A N D!!!

----------


## kahless

Rand looks nervous.

----------


## invisible

> No, you do not need any of this stuff.  You will see a very small x in the middle of all of the crap ads stuff; click and they go away.  You do not need flash or anything for this link, just ignore and click on small white x in grey...
> 
> http://livetvcafe.net/video/W5Y3H3R4G4GD/CNN


That doesn't seem to work, either.  It just tries to redirect me somewhere else, and still keeps trying to get me to sign up for something.

----------


## TomtheTinker

Come on Rand laybit on the line. Take your gloves off and just go for broke!

----------


## jkob

lol I feel like I'm watching WWF

----------


## Dary

Muted applause for trump.

----------


## HarryBrowneLives

Carly just came onstage and interrupted Wolf 3 times

----------


## TomtheTinker

Rand looks sharp I like his stance

----------


## EBounding

Sounded like Rubio and Rand got the most enthusiastic greeting from the audience.

----------


## adam220891

So what happened to Trump sitting out?

----------


## bunklocoempire

> "Bombs bursting in air" sounds like the theme from the under card debate.


Well yeah, with America on edge about terror and all.  Let Wolf guide you brother lol

----------


## jonhowe

Damn I hope rand is singled out for criticism.

----------


## luctor-et-emergo

God these debate rules... It's like they're a bunch of kids.


OH wait, they basically are.

----------


## bronc_fan23

So are we agreed not to read way too much into every little thing? 

Good

----------


## 01000110

Going after Trump and Rubio from the get go!

Go Rand!

----------


## CPUd

> Why the $#@! has this debate gone 20 minutes behind schedule?


They always do.  "Start time" is just a suggestion.

----------


## Dary

Damn Rand comes out swinging.

----------


## Xenliad

Rand goes after Rubio and Trump right away.

----------


## CPUd

> So what happened to Trump sitting out?


He caved in like always.

----------


## devil21

Well there ya go.  Smacking Trump and Rubio right off the bat and saying everything he needs to say before they ignore him for the rest of the debate.

----------


## Feeding the Abscess

I think Rand was shown on camera taking a peek at the backside of the anthem singer.

+1 Rand

----------


## euphemia

Hey, Rand, stop saying, "I think."  

He looks very good.  Talking faster, so that's good.  People have very short attention spans.

Christie's tie is crooked and his shirt looks dingy.  Hair is better than it has been.  White shirt and a straight tie would pull his look together a little better.  He's a big, sloppy looking guy.  Longer collar and white shirt would help him a lot.

I like Carly's look.  

Bush needs a longer collar and a little bit darker hair and brows.  He is not aging well.  Looks a little washed out.

----------


## adam220891

Like a $#@!ing boss.

----------


## mwkaufman

Too many "I thinks" but made the point.

----------


## luctor-et-emergo

Awesome intro although I missed the first half because my connection skipped RIGHT AS RAND started talking.

----------


## staerker

Kasich doesn't realize his daughter is complaining about _him_.

----------


## jkob

shut your blabbery mouth kasich

----------


## Patrick Henry

> .....  and saying everything he needs to say before they ignore him for the rest of the debate.


Exactly. Good move by Rand

----------


## r3volution 3.0

Rand opening statement: 

can't abandon what we stand for to fight terrorism

criticized Trump and Rubio by name, over proposed blanket Muslim ban, internet censorship, warrantless searches

----------


## Xenliad

Rand's voice sounded a bit... smoother? than usual.

----------


## jonhowe

What a beautiful opening statement.

----------


## dannno

> Awesome intro although I missed the first half because my connection skipped RIGHT AS RAND started talking.


He was talking about Trump wanting to shut down parts of that "internet thingy"

----------


## Kotin

great intro.. t]straight to the main point of the night.


he also said "as President, I will...." which he almost never does. nice.

----------


## derek4ever

Great opening statement by rand!! YESSS!! Go for the gold!

----------


## CPUd

> Hey, Rand, stop saying, "I think."  
> 
> He looks very good.  Talking faster, so that's good.  People have very short attention spans.


Not sure he can.  Rand is a thinker.

----------


## jkob

SHUT UP FATBOY

----------


## TER

> Rand's voice sounded a bit... smoother? than usual.


Rand looks comfortable and in control.  Great start!

----------


## jkob

IT WAS A HOAX

----------


## phill4paul

Excellent intro.

----------


## CPUd

Christie has fought turrists and won

----------


## Jan2017

Great opening by Rand - awesome!

----------


## luctor-et-emergo

He got the loudest applause so far !

----------


## Brian4Liberty

Christie: *"It's for the children!!!"*

----------


## TER

Fiorino is angry?  You don't say.

----------


## 01000110

Carly is always one angry bitch.

----------


## kahless

Fiorina speaking, time for a bathroom break.

----------


## Origanalist

> Anyone got a link to a REAL stream, that actually WORKS?  That works WITHOUT that FLASH crap?  And doesn't require some sort of sign-in?  So far, all the posted streams require flash or a sign-in!


This is working for me;
http://www.cnn.com/

----------


## HarryBrowneLives

....And I will eat Muslim children for breakfast every morning

----------


## CPUd

Carly has been tested

----------


## derek4ever

> Rand's voice sounded a bit... smoother? than usual.


Reminded me of reagan! I'll double drink, 1 for rand and 1 for reagan!

----------


## bunklocoempire

Heal my wounds?  How about a sandwich instead

----------


## jkob

Carly's face doesn't move

----------


## Origanalist

> Great opening by Rand - awesome!


yep

----------


## adam220891

> Carly has been tested


For which STDs?

----------


## HarryBrowneLives

Maybe she will butt in on herself????

----------


## Dary

Emotion won't cut it Carly.

----------


## TER

Lol, she called the crowd "Citizens". 

She is creepy.

----------


## dude58677

Bill of Rights Day! Happy Holidays everyone!

----------


## CrissyNY

oh $#@! jebs still here?

----------


## derek4ever

> Christie has fought turrists and won


The word is turrorists!!

----------


## Mr Stealth

Rand's intro was like a sword into the heart of the statists. Awesome!

----------


## kahless

Every time I see Jeb I expect him to yell , "get off my lawn!"

----------


## EBounding

She looks like a villain from the Hunger Games movie.

----------


## staerker

Rubio: it's amazing to be back in Vegas.

----------


## CrissyNY

his forehead needs to be powdered

----------


## Brian4Liberty

Carly buried a child from a home she wrecked...

----------


## Xenliad

> She looks like a villain from the Hunger Games movie.


That's what I was thinking.

----------


## euphemia

Rubio looks very relaxed.  I'm not a big fan of the short, wide collar.  It makes a dress shirt look more like a polo. 

Cruz misses with the blue shirt.  

Carson's tie dances against his suit.  Beard needs to go.  He squints against the lights, which are brutal, I know.  He needs a more open expression.

----------


## jonhowe

Is bush an android?

Rubio looking for tobacco industry money.

----------


## Jan2017

Christie - Moms and Dads in Los Angeles fear tomorrow . . .

----------


## derek4ever

> Quick... what B words can you think of? 
> 
> Bitch. 
> Bloated. 
> Blithering Idiot.


Try butthurt!

----------


## luctor-et-emergo

> Quick... what B words can you think of? 
> 
> Bitch. 
> Bloated. 
> Blithering Idiot.


Braindead.

----------


## Peace&Freedom

Rubio rat a tat tatting out all the neocon talking points, as usual.

----------


## HarryBrowneLives

...and when I saw that little kid crying and hungry in Las Vegas and he asked me to kill as many brown people overseas that I could

----------


## bunklocoempire

Radical Islam DRINK

----------


## CrissyNY

count chocula

----------


## luctor-et-emergo

Why does Cruz look as if he crapped his pants ?

----------


## Dary

Curz is almost as good as Lindsey in the warmongering department.

----------


## Origanalist

Rubio looks like he should be running for president of a college sorority.

----------


## squirl22

> That doesn't seem to work, either.  It just tries to redirect me  somewhere else, and still keeps trying to get me to sign up for  something.


try again and some of the x's are fakes to get you to another site. if you keep trying, you will get it...if I can you can, I'm not that technologically astute but I am persistent.

----------


## HarryBrowneLives

THIS!

----------


## Dary

Oh Carson.  That was the worst.

----------


## Patrick Henry

> count chocula


lol I just that to my wife.

----------


## CPUd

Bad move by Carson, it was like 5 seconds and looked contrived.

----------


## CrissyNY

ben carson that was weird

----------


## dusman

Is Cruz reading from a teleprompter?

----------


## jkob

lol carson should of extended that moment of silence

----------


## A_Silent_Majority_Member

god cruz looked like he was reading a teleprompter

----------


## dusman

Ah, my feed must be like a minute behind live. =/

----------


## Kotin

lol wtf ben carson.

----------


## jonhowe

Really awkward Ben.

----------


## BrandonF

Rand has the loudest applause so far!

----------


## adam220891

I forget what Carson's talking about by the time he is finished.

----------


## smokemonsc

> Oh Carson.  That was the worst.


i vomited.

I liked what Rand had to say, had a bit of an awkward start but I liked the finish

----------


## 65fastback2+2

i thought long ago carson might be a good vp...the more and more he talks, he just needs to stay in his house and stay out of my government

----------


## phill4paul

> Is Cruz reading from a teleprompter?


  I, too, just made this remark. Sure seemed so, or listening to an earbud?

----------


## BrandonF

Carson was cringe-inducing

----------


## 01000110

my feed just went black
(back now, damn directv)

----------


## 65fastback2+2

they dont get $150b, trump...their own money is just unfrozen.

----------


## luctor-et-emergo

Trump is definitely starting to dig his hole.

----------


## serenityrick

Japan is taking advantage of the US?

----------


## 65fastback2+2

> my feed just went black


thats ben carson

----------


## jonhowe

CNN BREAKING NEWS ALERT:  RAND PAUL COMPARES DONALD TRUMP TO NORTH KOREA


At the top of my CNN window!

----------


## CPUd

> my feed just went black


racist!

----------


## dusman

Carson calling for declaration of war against ISIS. Muahaha

----------


## luctor-et-emergo

> Japan is taking advantage of the US?


Well they've got US protection in the form of a military presence.

----------


## HarryBrowneLives

Trump ...I've made a lot of money, stop brown people, and I have a huge penis

----------


## fcreature

CNNs stream is horrible. Anyone have anything else?

----------


## TER

I will build a Great Wall!  - Trump

----------


## staerker

Trump: I will build a great wall.

----------


## devil21

Great wall.  Drink.

----------


## Jan2017

Carson try - FAIL

----------


## Scott_in_PA

> thats ben carson


wtf....lol

----------


## EBounding

Is Woof calling Tronald an isolationist???

----------


## Dary

Trump is going down.  They applauded Bush's attack on him.

----------


## adam220891

> WHY do you need a NO-FLY zone if ISIS DOESN'T FLY PLANES ?!


Isn't Russia flying in that area right now?

----------


## adam220891

> Trump is going down.  They applauded Bush's attack on him.


Did you hear the chuckles? People found comfort in his 'don't give a $#@!' attitude.

I'll admit, it's a tad refreshing. But he's not a liberty-friendly candidate and that's a problem.

----------


## Origanalist

I really want to slap that look off of Trumps face.

----------


## CrissyNY

frontally!!!!

----------


## timosman



----------


## squirl22

> WHY do you need a NO-FLY zone if ISIS DOESN'T FLY PLANES ?!


good point

----------


## r3volution 3.0

> CNN BREAKING NEWS ALERT:  RAND PAUL COMPARES DONALD TRUMP TO NORTH KOREA
> 
> At the top of my CNN window!


nice

----------


## luctor-et-emergo

> Trump is going down.  They applauded Bush's attack on him.


The audience definitely doesn't appear to be a Trump friendly audience.

Rand still got the loudest applause with his opening statement... So, it's a good audience I guess.

----------


## TER

Rubio, I wonder why the terrorists are gaining ground in Libya?

----------


## anaconda

> Trump is going down.  They applauded Bush's attack on him.


I thought the debate was 8:30 PM Pacific Time. WTF?

----------


## euphemia

> Not sure he can.  Rand is a thinker.


Okay, but he needs to *know*  A president needs to be definite.

----------


## squirl22

> Isn't Russia flying in that area right now?


yes, fighting isis

----------


## adam220891

> I thought the debate was 8:30 PM Pacific Time. WTF?


While it is in the PST time zone, the time reported has been EST.

----------


## timosman

> I thought the debate was 8:30 PM Pacific Time. WTF?


C'mon dude 11:30pm EST? What planet are you from?

----------


## luctor-et-emergo

> yes, fighting isis


Yeah and in the earlier debate Pataki proposed shooting down all Russian planes.. I'm waiting for people to say that here.

----------


## CPUd

Cruz has introduced legislation...

----------


## adam220891

Cruz isn't too sharp, eh?

----------


## eleganz

Gotta hand it to Jeb, he's winning this back and forth with Trump.

First time I've been impressed with him debate performance.

----------


## CrissyNY

hold on

im a horse thief

where does that leave me?

----------


## bunklocoempire

"The Great Christmas Fear Debate"

----------


## squirl22

has cruz introduced the same bill rand introduced regarding immigration?  he seems to think so

----------


## CrissyNY

kill me when she talks

----------


## timosman

> hold on
> 
> im a horse thief
> 
> where does that leave me?


The frontrunner or very close?

----------


## HarryBrowneLives

Carly="And I announce the 9th Hunger Games. You're Welcome!"

----------


## CPUd

Carly just admitted she gave NSA access to a truckload of product!

----------


## smokemonsc

"the government is not innovating"....i disagree fiorina.  They are finding new ways to $#@! us every day.

----------


## bunklocoempire

I'm clearly more afraid.  Thanks brother Wolf.

----------


## Robrank

who keeps coughing?

----------


## r3volution 3.0

No questions for Rand yet...

----------


## timosman

Snapchat == Twitter?

----------


## CrissyNY

why does this tough guy have a lisp?

----------


## TER

Christie: Fear, former prosecutor, 911, blah blah blah

----------


## smokemonsc

don't worry christie, portillos in chicago isn't a target, and they got really....and i mean really, good burgers and hot dogs.

----------


## staerker

How is fear-mongering not aiding and abetting terrorists?

----------


## Dary

Crissy was a former federal prosecutor.  I did not know that.  /sarc

----------


## 65fastback2+2

> Snapchat == Twitter?


launched in 2006...or "just in the past few years"...but before the iphone she mentioned lol

----------


## Valli6

> Someone keeps sniffling and coughing, is it Rand?  He sounded a little horse.


HarHarHar! 


I think Rand has a cold.

----------


## CPUd

If San Bernardino was a target, all of America is a target.

Christie understands what actionable intelligence looks like

----------


## HarryBrowneLives

Kasik=Mr. Roboto

----------


## MarcusI

next is Rand IMO

----------


## timosman

we need a cabinet fatso? what is it, EU?

----------


## Jan2017

Cruz introduced something with about 5 nations, after Rand's 34 nation SECURE amendment did not pass

----------


## bunklocoempire

How about we don't kill other people's children first, let's start there.

----------


## r3volution 3.0

I just figured out who Kasich reminds me of

----------


## luctor-et-emergo

> If San Bernardino was a target, all of America is a target.
> 
> Christie understands what actionable intelligence looks like


Intelligence official:"We have evidence they are illegally producing donuts."

Christie:"SEIZE THEM AND BRING EM HERE."

----------


## CPUd

Kasich just advocated for backdoors on encryption software

----------


## staerker

> next is Rand IMO


nope. Went down the line. Skipped him.

----------


## 01000110

Skipped right over Rand.

$#@!ers

----------


## adam220891

23 minutes, no Rand.

2 Cruz so far

----------


## devil21

Cameraman obviously knew who was getting the next question.  So scripted.

----------


## HarryBrowneLives

...Let's just skip that dude on the end F43K him

----------


## TER

Here we go again with the blackout.

----------


## squirl22

Oh no, they just skipped RAnd, he was the only one left to ask a question.

----------


## MarcusI

FU CNN

----------


## EBounding

> Kasich just advocated for backdoors on encryption software


Carly can ship the equipment.

----------


## CPUd

Cruz said USA FREEDOM Act was successful for the San Bernardino attacks.

----------


## kahless

This is a question for Rand. Typical CNN.

----------


## Paulite

cameraman knew????

----------


## Robrank

Rand went first

----------


## 01000110

This is aggravating

----------


## phill4paul

So Rand didn't make the cut for the debate?

----------


## devil21

LOL@Cruz drink of water while Rubio speaks.

----------


## jkob

Rand will never get a question

----------


## CrissyNY

tell me the world i livei n marco

----------


## r3volution 3.0

> This crap is just too darn crazy ..  Skipped right over Rand


Now they're setting up a Cruz v Rubio fight, where Cruz gets to play constitutionalist.

----------


## Mr Stealth

Not only that, but they gave him Rand's question too.

----------


## Xenliad

> LOL@Cruz drink of water while Rubio speaks.


Knowing Cruz, that was intentional.

----------


## HarryBrowneLives

...lets waste some time creating a false cage match

----------


## Robrank

He led off the debate

----------


## Valli6

> Oh no, they just skipped RAnd, he was the only one left to ask a question.


Worse than that, they gave his question to Ted Cruz.

----------


## timosman

Cruz drinking while Rubio speaking, lol

----------


## adam220891

26 mins, no Rand.

Currently discussing USA Freedom Act

----------


## r3volution 3.0

...here's Rand

----------


## 01000110

Finally!

----------


## Origanalist

Finally, Rand.

----------


## kahless

Coughing and feed distorts when Rand starts talking. BS

----------


## 01000110

GO RAND!!!!!!!!

----------


## jkob

they really want to pump Rubio

----------


## CrissyNY

marco yr weak!!!!!

lolololo!!!

----------


## euphemia

I like that Rand is speaking more quickly and more concisely.

----------


## kahless

Rand killed it.

----------


## adam220891

Crowd lovin' Rand

----------


## devil21

That was a bizarre crowd response.

----------


## luctor-et-emergo

RAND DRINKS WATER LOL.

----------


## Todd

Is Rand sick?  Sounds like he has been run down

----------


## dannno

BAAAAAMMMMM!!!!

----------


## jkob

Rand nailed Rubio wow

----------


## CrissyNY

go rand go!!!

----------


## Kotin

$#@! rand paul just looked like ron paul

----------


## CrissyNY

oh wow good one rand

----------


## 01000110

At least a couple vocal Rand supporters in the crowd

----------


## timosman

Rand also drinks while Marco is speaking

----------


## adam220891

Christie always wants to talk to Americans.

Stop starin' at me, freakass

----------


## r3volution 3.0

Rand just handed Rubio his ass over border security

----------


## CrissyNY

glazed like donuts christie?

----------


## Jackie Moon

LOL at Rubio at the end

----------


## r3volution 3.0

Fatboy's got something to say, gonna give Rand 30 seconds...

EDIT: welp, apparently not, Rand didn't get a response

Fatty just made an ass of himself anyway, mocked the US senate as such

----------


## Dary

My eyes are NOT glazed over Crissy.  Unlike your donuts.

----------


## 65fastback2+2

> Is Rand sick?  Sounds like he has been run down


beating the trail and getting the votes that matter

----------


## kahless

> Is Rand sick?  Sounds like he has been run down


I thought he was nervous when he got on stage but it looks like he just has a cold.

----------


## Todd

> Rand also drinks while Marco is speaking


I don't know I don't think he's feeling too well tonight

----------


## 01000110

Christie wants to make love to the patriot act

----------


## Origanalist

LOL, Krispy Kreme is such a stud.

----------


## Valli6

They should ask Christie what he knows about the muslim's celebrating in Paterson NJ, right after 9/11.
(It really happened)

----------


## EBounding

lol I forgot about Carson...

----------


## HarryBrowneLives

I have no idea what Carson just said. Can someone translate?

----------


## derek4ever

> carson crying about time LOL


He and rand were forgotten during the first round, he was right though.

----------


## CrissyNY

jeb is dumb

----------


## 65fastback2+2

> Rubio wrong - Taiwan NOT on Rand's list of nations for the SECURE amendment - 10 like Sen Lee voted for it


ya, i didnt get him making that crap up...but it just means he didnt read the bill was we expected

----------


## bunklocoempire

> I have no idea what Carson just said. Can someone translate?


I'd wait for the 'Bad Lip Reading" -it'll make more sense

----------


## squirl22

Why do Republican women always wear red?  I hate red.

----------


## 65fastback2+2

*James Pindell* ‏@JamesPindell  2m2 minutes ago
.@RealBenCarson: I DON'T UNDERSTAND THE ISSUE OR THE QUESTIION #CNNDebate

----------


## Jan2017

> Carson just crashed.


Carson crashed - Rand was right and did well in this start

No Taiwan in the SECURE amendment voted yea by Sens. Lee, Barroso, etc



> Afghanistan, Algeria, Bahrain, Bangladesh, Egypt, Eritrea, Indonesia, Iran, Iraq, Jordan, Kazakhstan, Kuwait, Kyrgyzstan, Lebanon, Libya, Mali, Morocco, Nigeria, North Korea, Oman, Pakistan, Qatar, Russia, Saudi Arabia, Somali, Sudan, Syria, Tajikistan, Tunisia, Turkey, United Arab Emirates, Uzbekistan, Yemen, and the Palestinian Territories.

----------


## 65fastback2+2

> Why do Republican women always wear red?  I hate red.


women of the night wear red...

----------


## bunklocoempire

"Checking" social media

----------


## r3volution 3.0

> Why do Republican women always wear red?  I hate red.


It's the color of the revolution, comrade.

----------


## devil21

Can't believe Fiorina just said the govt is behind the technology curve.  Most "private sector" technology breakthroughs are actually provided by DARPA and are anything but "new".

Then she doubles down on ignorance stating that Obamacare website was built by the government.  WRONG!  It was a private sector company that just happened to be owned by Obama cronies.

----------


## luctor-et-emergo

> Why do Republican women always wear red?  I hate red.





> This color is a warm and positive color associated with our most physical needs and our will to survive. It exudes a strong and powerful masculine energy.


http://www.empower-yourself-with-col...color-red.html

----------


## HarryBrowneLives

....I will let all the Huger Games participants fight ISIS = Carly

----------


## eleganz

WOW Ben carson complained about not getting enough time/questions and when they literally served him more time on a silver platter to side either with Rubio or Rand, he said he didn't want to get in-between it.

This guy is definitely not a serious candidate for President.

----------


## 01000110

Al Gore created ISIS

----------


## bunklocoempire

"Just Say No To Isis"

----------


## CPUd

LOL Trump "our internet"

----------


## serenityrick

yeah, $#@! that first amendment!

----------


## bunklocoempire

Where Isisiiz is?

----------


## adam220891

As an IT guy, I'm gonna go ahead and say Trump has no idea what he is talking about.

----------


## staerker

Trump: penetrate the internet. Use our good people to do it.

----------


## derek4ever

Rand, may the odds be in your favor!

----------


## squirl22

> This color is a warm and positive color associated with our most  physical needs and our will to survive. It exudes a strong and powerful  masculine energy.


that's what I figured...strong, aggressive color. .

----------


## Dary

Our internet?

----------


## 01000110

All this penetration and backdoor talk Lindsay must be going crazy

----------


## CrissyNY

close the internet!!!

----------


## jkob

TOOOOOOOOOOOOBZZZZZZZZZZZZZ

----------


## HarryBrowneLives

Use good people as opposed to bad people-Brilliant Trump Brilliant

----------


## CPUd

Trump thinks each country has its own internet.

----------


## bunklocoempire

Less freedom is more!

----------


## EBounding

> As an IT guy, I'm gonna go ahead and say Trump has no idea what he is talking about.


You just need Better Management

----------


## r3volution 3.0

Cruz being evasive on Syria policy

...trying to walk back his hyper-hawkish, kill everybody and let God sort it out, type comments of recent weeks.

----------


## luctor-et-emergo

> Encryption goes both ways, if intelligence agencies have a backdoor to it then everybody has a backdoor


I don't see how you could call something with a backdoor encryption. It's only encryption if raw computing power is needed to break it.

----------


## CPUd

Rubio says we can't drop more bombs without more planes, we need more planes

----------


## CrissyNY

powder that $#@!ing forehead dammit...

im hardly here anyway

----------


## adam220891

The encryption argument is silly. How can you ban it? Criminals don't follow laws and the technology is already in place to make very strong keys.

----------


## Valli6

> Go $#@! yourself Katich


Does anyone know what this guy's name actually is? Kaish? Katich? Kasik? Kaisch? Everyone spells it different!

----------


## bunklocoempire

wow

----------


## phill4paul

> Rubio says we can't drop more bombs without more planes, we need more planes


  "oldest, smallest", "oldest, smallest", "Did I mention oldest, smallest?"

----------


## r3volution 3.0

Cruz parroting Rand re toppling secular dictators

----------


## squirl22

> Cruz says we are not dropping enough bombs.  He wants to drop more, but only on ISIS.


wow, talking about killing more people.....kill kill kill...republicans are crazy

----------


## Dary

Rubio: No Miranda rights for you, you American you.

----------


## 01000110

Wolf shushing Rand.

----------


## jkr

> Does anyone know what this guy's name actually is? Kaish? Katich? Kasik? Kaisch?… Everyone spells it different!


CATFISH!

----------


## r3volution 3.0

> "oldest, smallest", "oldest, smallest", "Did I mention oldest, smallest?"


Flashbacks from his last closed-door meeting with Sheldon Adelson?

----------


## Valli6

> Cruz being evasive on Syria policy
> 
> ...trying to walk back his hyper-hawkish, kill everybody and let God sort it out, type comments of recent weeks.


Yeah, whats the difference between "carpet bombing" them and "bombing the sh!t out of them"?

----------


## Aratus

i trust that Doctor Rand Paul has been highly informative and wisely intelligent in the short span of time he has been handed 
 again, but has ANYONE  else been equally perceptive or even half as intelligent?  ought i to despair about November of 2016???

----------


## Brian4Liberty

Marco Rubio wants "mo' money, mo' money, mo' money!" #FiscalConservative? #GOPDebate #CNNDebate

https://twitter.com/USAB4L/status/676953559917797378

----------


## TER

Trump is a monster

----------


## devil21

Rand cut off the commercial break again, Wolf ignored him.....then asked Trump a question.

----------


## bunklocoempire

Collateral damage is okay folks, give in to the dark side

----------


## Robrank

Wolf shuts down Rand.

----------


## TER

> i trust that Doctor Rand Paul has been highly informative and wisely intelligent in the short span of time he has been handed
>  again, but has ANYONE  else been equally perceptive or even half as intelligent?  ought i to despair about November of '16?


Hey hey, good to see you!

----------


## squirl22

not going to let rand talk again...he tried

----------


## hells_unicorn

Whelp, thus far it appears that this debate is going down the crazy hole and only Rand is making any degree of sense. Here's how I break down everybody so far:

Rubio - Child who pulls stuff out of his ass. (Taiwan?!)
Cruz - Occasionally reasonable, largely melodramatic.
Carson - Snore...Uh! What! What?
Fiorina - I'm angry, I'm a sharpened battle ax, please notice me.
Kasich - I'm angry, I'm a douche bag, please notice me.
Christie - I'm angry, I like to talk to Americans and I see glaze everywhere because I love donuts, please notice me.
Bush - Why am I here, my family is rich, I'm living a lie.
Trump - Everything will be great, we'll build a wall, please don't notice my hair.

Rand - If we are going to defend America, let's at least try to stay American. (Like a boss)

----------


## Brian4Liberty

Chris Christie: "Rule of law? Constitution? I don't need no stinking Constitution! I will rule with an iron fist!" #GOPDebate #CNNDebate

https://twitter.com/USAB4L/status/676950539402366977

----------


## moraha

> Marco Rubio wants "mo' money, mo' money, mo' money!" #FiscalConservative? #GOPDebate #CNNDebate
> 
> https://twitter.com/USAB4L/status/676953559917797378


You should direct that TO Rubio and include others on there so people can see it.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

#CNNDebate What a farce! Obvious favoritism. Jeb Bush treated like a front runner and he's polling at 3%! @wolfblitzer #GOPDebate

https://twitter.com/USAB4L/status/676951282167513088

----------


## jkob

Trump's facial expressions crack me up

----------


## EBounding

We need tuff guyz

----------


## dannno

Jeb should interrupt Trump one more time

----------


## luctor-et-emergo

Is Jeb ready to smash Trump in the face ? He looks like it.

----------


## EBounding

I hate how Tronald makes me root for Jeb

----------


## Valli6

Name names Rand!

----------


## 01000110

Dana, let him finish dammit

----------


## Robrank

That was a horrible series for Rand.

----------


## CPUd

> Rand didn't answer the question and didn't use all of his time. What is he doing? Stop wasting your time on Trump.


He sees the panel is letting them talk, if they go away from the question, they will ask the question again and give them more time.

----------


## dusman

Ugh, the feed is going crazy during this Trump/Paul back and forth.

----------


## hells_unicorn

Man, I think this audience was stacked with Bush supporters looking to resurrect him and make Trump look bad. There's a few Rand supporters out there, but this whole thing seems a bit lop-sided in favor of classic Neo-conservatism, at least in terms of audience response. Likewise, they deal in doublespeak, liking to think they are compassionate by arguing to kill a $#@!-ton of Arabs but to still let a few hundred thousand come in here and dilute our culture.

Again, if I thought Trump was not lying his ass off, I'd be sympathetic to him on some points, but alas...

P.S. - Trump just got embarrassed, and I absolutely loved it.

----------


## adam220891

Rand's the only one that makes sense.

Just $#@!ing LOL @ these other idiots.

I can't even engage in conversation with people who support someone other than Rand because I cannot understand the appeal of anyone not named Rand Paul.

----------


## r3volution 3.0

Back to Rand again on regime change, not backing off at all on his criticism of the neocons

...didn't mention Rubio et al by name over Libya and Syria though, needs to do that.

----------


## serenityrick

If this debate doesn't end Trump's campaign then I give up. The guy doesn't even know what the $#@! he's talking about

----------


## jkob

what the hell is Kasich talking about

----------


## devil21

> Name names Rand!


Every time he approaches the real story, the CIA News Network mouthpieces cut him off.

----------


## 65fastback2+2

> Why did Rand waste his time with Trump.  Rand blew a perfectly good question.





> Rand didn't answer the question and didn't use all of his time. What is he doing? Stop wasting your time on Trump.


its called talking about the bill of rights?

----------


## Feeding the Abscess

> Trump reminds me of the guy in the Burger King commercial....


Trump was the inspiration for that ad. He should remind you of that ad.

----------


## robskicks

> Ugh, the feed is going crazy during this Trump/Paul back and forth.


cut out for me too

----------


## moraha

He screwed that one up. What he said about Trump was true but not a good idea going back to him like that.

----------


## luctor-et-emergo

> If this debate doesn't end Trump's campaign then I give up. The guy doesn't even know what the $#@! he's talking about


I think that's what's so appealing. People recognize themselves in him.

----------


## squirl22

I agree Rand wasted his time on Trump...why didn't he talk about McCain and Graham and others arming ISIS....

----------


## CPUd

> He screwed that one up. What he said about Trump was true but not a good idea going back to him like that.


I thought that at first, but he got the crowd to boo Trump to the point he had to address it.

----------


## Robrank

But he said nothing to impress the rank and file republican.

----------


## HarryBrowneLives

Kasik will personally go to the Middle East and karate chop ISIS to death.

----------


## ThePaleoLibertarian

Jeb looks like a bullied kid against Trump. Rand is doing well enough, but he needs to do better; he's on the bubble of the main stage debates.

----------


## r3volution 3.0

> Trump's facial expressions crack me up


I figured he was having a seizure

----------


## jkob

The Arab nations do not oppose ISIS

they oppose Assad and the idea of a Shia Crescent

----------


## luctor-et-emergo

FU WOLF !

----------


## Jan2017

> That was a horrible series for Rand.


Not - he went for Trump and Trump response got booed

----------


## 01000110

Carly is annoying as $#@!

----------


## luctor-et-emergo

> Not - he went for Trump and Trump response got booed


Yep, it's basically that simple.

----------


## 65fastback2+2

> I thought that at first, but he got the crowd to boo Trump to the point he had to address it.


it was actually smart...people take their internet VERY seriously

----------


## euphemia

Split screen right now.  Rand looks way better than Trump.  Look at the difference, and Trump looks really good.  It's the darker suit, whie shirt, darker, more controlled hair.  A little bit of sun and Rand would be perfect.

----------


## phill4paul

> Trump was the inspiration for that ad. He should remind you of that ad.


  Well that would explain it.

----------


## Valli6

Was that Rand saying "That's factually incorrect"?

----------


## opinionatedfool

> Was that Rand saying "That's factually incorrect"?


Yes

----------


## Robrank

> Not - he went for Trump and Trump response got booed


How does that help Rand??

----------


## jkob

Petraeus retired because he couldn't keep it in his pants dumby

----------


## serenityrick

Fiorina playing gender politics right out of the democrat playbook.

----------


## bunklocoempire

> Was that Rand saying "That's factually incorrect"?


That is what I heard.

----------


## ThePaleoLibertarian

Fiorina is a fool. A woman should never be President.

----------


## r3volution 3.0

> Not - he went for Trump and Trump response got booed


Yup, that was a win.

----------


## luctor-et-emergo

> Was that Rand saying "That's factually incorrect"?


Yes and Wolf said 'Hold on' and went on to ask a question to Fiorina.

----------


## bunklocoempire

Carson Mid East policy -priceless

----------


## jonhowe

> Rand didn't answer the question and didn't use all of his time. What is he doing? Stop wasting your time on Trump.


We need to convince people trump is WRONG or they wont leave him for rand. We need to CHANGE PEOPLE'S MINDS about a fundamental issue. It's our only hope.

----------


## Jan2017

Carly "I know generals" and btw, Thatcher was very much a hated PM overall

----------


## luctor-et-emergo

> How does that help Rand??


Trump looked like the fool he is.

----------


## CrissyNY

boots on the ground double drink

----------


## squirl22

> A woman should never be President.


whoa...there are women here , this isn't an all guy blog

----------


## dannno

> How does that help Rand??


Does this really require explaining for you?

----------


## Robrank

> We need to convince people trump is WRONG or they wont leave him for rand. We need to CHANGE PEOPLE'S MINDS about a fundamental issue. It's our only hope.



Like his strategy in the beginning debates, that absolutely hurt him?

----------


## CPUd



----------


## hells_unicorn

> How does that help Rand??


Trump needs to go down, end of story. If you like Trump so much, why are you here?

----------


## luctor-et-emergo

> Carly "I know generals" and btw, *Thatcher was very much a hated PM overall*


Not really. A LOT of people love her. You may not agree with her politics but she was a strong leader when GB needed one.

----------


## 65fastback2+2



----------


## dannno

> whoa...there are women here , this isn't an all guy blog


Well I don't think a man should be President either

----------


## bunklocoempire

Sounds like a Cruz set up.  With Ron Paul they just ignored him, for Rand they've created a doppelganger.

----------


## CrissyNY

ps mr trump my mom just said two wrongs dont make a right!!!

----------


## squirl22

> Was that Rand saying "That's factually incorrect"?


what was he referring to? I missed it.

----------


## Peace&Freedom

Rand's attacking Trump is doing CNN's work for them (the network clearly stacked a pro-Bush/Rubi audience to try to crush Trump). The points made were correct, but in terms of positioning, all it does is reinforce the impression Rand is confronting the anti-establishment guy, thus is not one himself. This will not engage Trump's supporters, but alienate them from Rand.

----------


## hells_unicorn

> Like his strategy in the beginning debates, that absolutely hurt him?


Nope, attacking Trump didn't hurt Rand's numbers, he was already in 8th place. What hurt Rand was Trump being in the race. If Rand wants to win, Trump has to go down, and nobody else is even trying except for Bush who just got ripped apart despite having the audience on his side.

----------


## Valli6

Rand Looks pretty good tonight. When I saw him in that video earlier today, I thought he looked ill and awful, but he really pulled himself together.

----------


## Dianne

Yes, he needs to stop drinking his water.   CNN keeps a feed on him when he sips water, makes it look like he's nervous or mad.

----------


## kahless

Rand is outright lying about Trump's internet position.  Trump responded to cutting it off in war zones and working with Silicon Valley to target ISIS propaganda which is the appropriate way of dealing with the enemy.

But I guess the meme Rand is floating about Trump will work well to bring him down since the media will run with it.  It is just dishonest and did not expect him to go that route.

----------


## 65fastback2+2

> Like his strategy in the beginning debates, that absolutely hurt him?


doint it while trump is on the uptick wasnt really smart...but doing it when he has plateaued is not a bad idea

----------


## ThePaleoLibertarian

> Rand's attacking Trump is doing CNN's work for them (the network clearly stacked a pro-Bush/Rubi audience to try to crush Trump). The points made were correct, but in terms of positioning, all it does is reinforce the impression Rand is confronting the anti-establishment guy, thus is not one himself. This will not engage Trump's supporters, but alienate them from Rand.


Precisely.

----------


## luctor-et-emergo

> whoa...there are women here , this isn't an all guy blog


Sorry can't rep you at this point. I don't see why women wouldn't make good presidents. It may be true that women on average are more emotional thinkers than men but people are individuals and as libertarians and liberty lovers we should acknowledge that.

----------


## Dianne

> Nope, attacking Trump didn't hurt Rand's numbers, he was already in 8th place. What hurt Rand was Trump being in the race. If Rand wants to win, Trump has to go down, and nobody else is even trying except for Bush who just got ripped apart despite having the audience on his side.


Why the hell doesn't he go after Bush?

----------


## jkob

> We need to convince people trump is WRONG or they wont leave him for rand. We need to CHANGE PEOPLE'S MINDS about a fundamental issue. It's our only hope.


I disagree, going after Trump is like wrestling with a pig

Rand needs Trump voters to like him and the best way to do that is to kiss his ass and avoid attacking him like Cruz has, if Rand followed that same strategy and was on better terms with Trump then we'd probably see a lot more of his voters be receptive to Rand's message and who knows, you could even influence Trump since he likes anybody that likes him

----------


## Jan2017

> Trump looked like the fool he is.


I agree, it may have been Trump's worse debate moment yet - the hand wave at Rand at first, then Trump gets booed.

Rand quick gave an answer, went to Trump - got some love that Dana Bash asked again. It went fine enuf.

----------


## CrissyNY

kahless u suck

the end.

----------


## Dary

Far better warmongers in the first debate.

----------


## CPUd

Trump is now seen as the establishment, he defended McConnell against Cruz

----------


## eleganz

> Rand's attacking Trump is doing CNN's work for them (the network clearly stacked a pro-Bush/Rubi audience to try to crush Trump). The points made were correct, but in terms of positioning, all it does is reinforce the impression Rand is confronting the anti-establishment guy, thus is not one himself. This will not engage Trump's supporters, but alienate them from Rand.


We already know that Trump's most hardcore supports won't leave him.  Those who are soft on him are still deciding

----------


## TomtheTinker

This is rands issue and they go to Cruz. Calculated

----------


## dude58677

Donald Trump- Make America Worse again

----------


## CPUd

> Why the hell doesn't he go after Bush?


He doesn't need to, this is probably Jeb's last debate.

----------


## LibertyEagle

> Rand's attacking Trump is doing CNN's work for them (the network clearly stacked a pro-Bush/Rubi audience to try to crush Trump). The points made were correct, but in terms of positioning, all it does is reinforce the impression Rand is confronting the anti-establishment guy, thus is not one himself. This will not engage Trump's supporters, but alienate them from Rand.


Yes, I agree.  I don't think that strategy is a smart one.

----------


## 65fastback2+2

> Rand is outright lying about Trump's internet position.  Trump responded to cutting it off in war zones and working with Silicon Valley to target ISIS propaganda which is the appropriate way of dealing with the enemy.
> 
> But I guess the meme Rand is floating about Trump will work well to bring him down since the media will run with it.  It is just dishonest and did not expect him to go that route.


you're dumb.

you NEVER give the government this power. Giving them 1% of it means you have given them 100% and it FULLY means what Rand is saying it means.

Go. Troll. Elsewhere.

----------


## luctor-et-emergo

> I agree, it may have been Trump's worse debate moment yet - the hand wave at Rand at first, then Trump gets booed.
> 
> Rand quick gave an answer, went to Trump - got some love that Dana Bash asked again. It went fine enuf.


One can only hope it gets picked up by the news cycle. Probably a bridge too far.

----------


## Mr Stealth

Rand engaged Trump voters directly and asked them to consider the constitution. I don't see why that is an attack on Trump

----------


## Wilf

> Not really. A LOT of people love her. You may not agree with her politics but *she was a strong leader when GB needed one*.


It was also why she was hated from a certain demographic of people in GB.

----------


## moraha

This frustrates the hell out of me. How can Cruz be the FIRST to be asked this question????

----------


## squirl22

cruz parroting rand and claiming rand's words as his own.

----------


## LibertyEagle

> We already know that Trump's most hardcore supports won't leave him.  Those who are soft on him are still deciding


They won't go to Rand though, because when he does this, he makes himself look like an establishment candidate.

----------


## derek4ever

> Does this really require explaining for you?



Anti-trump mood= potential warming up to rand maybe?

----------


## opinionatedfool

> Nope, attacking Trump didn't hurt Rand's numbers, he was already in 8th place. What hurt Rand was Trump being in the race. If Rand wants to win, Trump has to go down, and nobody else is even trying except for Bush who just got ripped apart despite having the audience on his side.


I've been saying the same thing for months. The only, ONLY way rand has a chance is if trump goes down - unfortunately at this point it's highly improbable. Trump sucked up rands people.

----------


## r3volution 3.0

> This is rands issue and they go to Cruz. Calculated


Yup

----------


## LibertyEagle

> This frustrates the hell out of me. How can Cruz be the FIRST to be asked this question????


Rand had an opportunity to put it in his intro.  I was hoping he would.  But he didn't.

----------


## Xenliad

They're really trying to push a Cruz vs. Rubio narrative.

----------


## CrissyNY

who the $#@! is coughing?

----------


## kahless

> you're dumb.
> 
> you NEVER give the government this power. Giving them 1% of it means you have given them 100% and it FULLY means what Rand is saying it means.
> 
> Go. Troll. Elsewhere.


It is war you idiot. He is talking about cutting off the internet in war zones and working with Silicon Valley to target OUR enemies.

----------


## jkob

NOT TRUE

Gadaffi had Benghazi surrounded and was about to crush the rebellion before the "no fly zone" was imposed

----------


## Robrank

> doint it while trump is on the uptick wasnt really smart...but doing it when he has plateaued is not a bad idea


Trump is now further ahead, see the Monmouth and ABC polls the last two days. Blatantly incorrect

----------


## derek4ever

> cruz parroting rand and claiming rand's words as his own.


Maybe next time rand should differenciate himself from cruz and show him how he's taken rand's positions.

----------


## CPUd

> I've been saying the same thing for months. The only, ONLY way rand has a chance is if trump goes down - unfortunately at this point it's highly improbable. Trump sucked up rands people.


Trump is sucking up everyone's people.  They are all going back to other candidates now.

----------


## 01000110

Kasich butting in and Wolf lets him go?

----------


## LibertyEagle

> kahless u suck
> 
> the end.


Why?  Because he pointed out the truth?

----------


## luctor-et-emergo

Kasich is the worst warmonger on stage ??????

WTF ?

----------


## TER

Kasich chopping broccoli.

----------


## Robrank

> who the $#@! is coughing?


Not Rand. Heard the cough while Rand was talking.

----------


## squirl22

.since when do we have the right who has to go....

----------


## 65fastback2+2

> Trump is now further ahead, see the Monmouth and ABC polls the last two days. Blatantly incorrect


do you know what a plateau is?

----------


## alucard13mm

Rubio: Assad helped get IED into iraq?? wtf??? I thought IED means improvised explosive device meaning bunch of people gathering garbage in the area together to make an explosive.

Kasaich: support moderate rebels in Syria. WTF???? WHAT MODERATE REBELS??? SAUDI COALITION? WTF??

----------


## CPUd

Oh $#@!, people openly booing Trump every time he speaks now

----------


## r3volution 3.0

Now Cruz says how even Netanyahu agrees re overthrowing secular dictators...

Phony motherfucker's plagiarizing Rand on everything

----------


## Robrank

> do you know what a plateau is?


Do you know what an uptick in numbers are?

----------


## 65fastback2+2

> It is war you idiot. He is talking about cutting off the internet in war zones and working with Silicon Valley to target OUR enemies.


if you believe that...Ive got a 50k diamond I'll sell you for $100...you need my paypal address?

----------


## moraha

> Oh $#@!, people openly booing Trump every time he speaks now


I think someone was about to heckle him and they booed whoever that was.

----------


## liveandletlive

anti-Trump audience tonight LOL

----------


## Jan2017

> Rand is outright lying about Trump's internet position.


It's the perception of how ridiculous the prior Trump comment about the internet really is - Trump had his chance, though.
Trump can't explain his internet position - he can't explain it himself.

----------


## staerker

> Oh $#@!, people openly booing Trump every time he speaks now


They were booing a heckler, but convenient.

----------


## euphemia

Kasich with the puppet hands.

----------


## luctor-et-emergo

> Rubio: Assad helped get IED into iraq?? wtf??? I thought IED means improvised explosive device meaning bunch of people gathering garbage in the area together to make an explosive.
> 
> Kasaich: support moderate rebels in Syria. WTF???? WHAT MODERATE REBELS??? SAUDI COALITION? WTF??


That's why they'll never get fact checked debates because all the fakers would be exposed. 

And yeah, IED's for as far as I know are mostly old munitions rigged up with batteries and aluminum foil or wires and whatnot.

----------


## serenityrick

lol everyone is taking a $#@! on Trump. Fiorina getting in on it now.

----------


## CPUd

Other candidates now getting emboldened to pile on Trump now.

----------


## phill4paul

> It is war you idiot. He is talking about cutting off the internet in war zones and working with Silicon Valley to target OUR enemies.


  It is? By executive order?

----------


## klamath

> It is war you idiot. He is talking about cutting off the internet in war zones and working with Silicon Valley to target OUR enemies.


Join the army and support a non chicken hawk like Lindsey to stop those 1.5 billion muslims from killing us.

----------


## kahless

> Rand engaged Trump voters directly and asked them to consider the constitution. I don't see why that is an attack on Trump


Since it has nothing to do with the Constitution.  This is war with ISIS, in Syria and Iraq.  

Supporting ISIS ability to do so is giving aid and comfort to them.

----------


## alucard13mm

Cruz is just way more passionate and emotional compare to Rand and Cruz is stealing 75% of Rand's points. 

Rand should say what he would do once he get congressional approval for war... say how he would ONLY carpet bomb after congressional approval.

----------


## 65fastback2+2

> Do you know what an uptick in numbers are?


pla·teau
plaˈtō/
_noun_
[COLOR=#878787 !important][/COLOR]

*1*.
an area of relatively level high ground.
synonyms:
upland, tableland, plain, mesa, highland, coteau"a windswept plateau"







[COLOR=#878787 !important][/COLOR]




*2*.
a state of little or no change following a period of activity or progress.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

Kasich, Fiorina, Rubio, Bush, Christie... it's a contest to see who can spew the most neoconservative dogma.

----------


## luctor-et-emergo

Trump thinking about;

Trump/Carson 2016 ?

----------


## staerker

Trump: don't bomb the oil. Take it, and distribute it.

----------


## devil21

'ISIS' was created to use as a justification to oust Assad under false pretenses and to inject a fake boogeyman into the minds of Americans so that the US military can be used as the "New World Order" military that can be sent into any country at any time under the guise of 'ISIS' threats.  The bigger goal to the global elites is for the US military to be the military for the NWO.  'ISIS' is to be the justification for those future adventures.

----------


## TomtheTinker

Why do i torture myself by watching this $#@!

----------


## EBounding

Carson:  We need Oxygen right now.

----------


## BrandonF

I'm missing Rand speak. This live stream is $#@!

----------


## eleganz

Respect to Wolf not backing down from Cruz, it seems like Cruz eventually got boo'd for trying to go on.

----------


## Dary

Curz looked bad by pressing like that.

----------


## r3volution 3.0

> Trump: don't bomb the oil. Take it, and distribute it.


....for wounded warriors.

...O, and kittens.

----------


## supermario21

Trump is basically my 3rd choice behind Rand and Cruz who is way behind Rand obviously. Heck Trump might even be 2nd on foreign policy alone.

----------


## alucard13mm

I gotta agree with Trump with the oil. In most of human history, civilizations went to war to take land, resources and women/slaves. It seems in the last 100 years or so, we go to war to fight ideas... not war to get land/resource. Isn't that interesting? Nazi.. Commies... Terrorists...

If we spill the blood of our people and money from our coffers... why not get something in it in return? Policing the world is a waste of money.

----------


## serenityrick

So one thing I'm noticing is that Rand is only getting like 20 seconds to answer the direct questions he's asked. That damn bell goes off seemingly seconds after he's asked meanwhile everyone else is getting a ton of time.

I'm usually not one to jump on the "Rand being blacked out!" bandwagon but it's really noticeable to me tonight.

----------


## luctor-et-emergo

> I agree, they sound wacked out


It's not too bad, it's just noticeably louder than with other candidates.

----------


## jkob

lol this Iran fearmongering

----------


## Robrank

It sounds like the only people cheering is a moderate sized portion of the crowd very loudly, vice the majority of the crowd cheering

----------


## devil21

And thank you Christie for demonstrating my point above.  Already tying 'ISIS' to Iran....one of the future planned adventures.

----------


## 01000110

kasich break dancing

----------


## Dary

Rand's got his supporters there tonight. Good on you guys and gals.

----------


## r3volution 3.0

Rand's best statement yet: firm no on overthrowing Assad, very articulate, big smile on his face afterwards

----------


## jkob

liked that answer by Rand

----------


## alucard13mm

ISIS BAD = BOMB IRAN

----------


## squirl22

> 'ISIS' was created to use as a justification to oust Assad under false  pretenses and to inject a fake boogeyman into the minds of Americans so  that the US military can be used as the "New World Order" military that  can be sent into any country at any time under the guise of 'ISIS'  threats.  The bigger goal to the global elites is for the US military to  be the military for the NWO.  'ISIS' is to be the justification for  those future adventures.


Excellent analysis

----------


## robmpreston

> It sounds like the only people cheering is a moderate sized portion of the crowd very loudly, vice the majority of the crowd cheering


Yeah, there's no clapping or anything, it's just a small group of Rand fans cheering loudly.

----------


## moraha

> Trump is basically my 3rd choice behind Rand and Cruz who is way behind Rand obviously. Heck Trump might even be 2nd on foreign policy alone.


Same here...Trump is unbelievably stupid in a lot of ways, but I think he'll have plenty of people to calm his stupidity down if he DID become president.

----------


## r3volution 3.0

> kasich break dancing


I think he studied under Marcel Marceau

----------


## dannno

> Drudge Poll Now:
> 
> http://drudgereport.com/nowlv.htm



Thank you for voting!
TRUMP  54.83%  (3,834 votes)


CRUZ  24.99%  (1,747 votes)


RUBIO  7.35%  (514 votes)


*PAUL  6.01%  (420 votes)* 


FIORINA  1.95%  (136 votes)


BUSH  1.47%  (103 votes)


CHRISTIE  1.47%  (103 votes)


CARSON  1.16%  (81 votes)


KASICH  0.77%  (54 votes)



Total Votes: 6,992

----------


## CPUd

Video question for Carly from a Rand supporter

----------


## Valli6

> Why do i torture myself by watching this $#@!


Cause any second it's gonna get better...

----------


## angelatc

kasich wants to bomb moscow?

----------


## jkob

Kasich wants WWIII with Russia 

That is seriously what he is saying

can't any call that out?

----------


## supermario21

https://twitter.com/katiecouric/stat...62456510533634

Our group thinks @RandPaul having a good night #GOPDebate

----------


## kahless

> What Trump suggests is impossible.  There is ZERO way the US can prevent people in the middle east from accessing the internet.  Have you no concept of what a proxy server is?  Trump's position is completely idiotic.  Rand is 100% representing what the reality of Trumps _attempt_ at implementing his position entails.


It is not impossible, it is not always possible. You could easily control and block sat access, cell towers, CO's and fiber in/out of ISIS controlled areas in Syria and Iraq.  We likely are already tracking it and we can take this a step further with professionals tracking and targeting ISIS propaganda outlets.  It is not always successful, obviously but it can be done and is already being done.

----------


## phill4paul

> I'm sorry...but the small crowd going wild every time Rand speaks sounds ridiculous...


  Do you need someone to make you a "safe space?"

----------


## mit26chell

Somehow a bunch of Rand supporters got in! Woohoo! He gets the loudest applause.

----------


## 01000110

Carly wants to push the nuke buttons

----------


## Dary

> Yeah, there's no clapping or anything, it's just a small group of Rand fans cheering loudly.


Yeah but they are bringing some of the others in the audience along with them.

----------


## TER

Fiorino is a more manly version of Lindsey Graham.

----------


## Jan2017

> I have to agree with this. It sounds like there's maybe 10 people that planned on screaming every time Rand spoke. Hopefully it'll catch viewer's attention or something?


Everytime ? Once maybe - but all other applause for Rand, as in opening statement were fine - crowd is one of the bigger of the debates, and Rand has best presence in NV.
.

----------


## CPUd



----------


## serenityrick

CNN is continuously going back to Rand so that's good. I was nervous at the beginning.

----------


## squirl22

Why do we have a right to declare a no fly zone over another country? furthermore, Syrian government invited Russia in and Russia is fighting Isis and not arming them...why would we want to attack them.

----------


## phill4paul

> sounds like you do...are your feelings hurt?


  You're the one hating on Rand supporters. Perhaps you need to go to a Bernie forum.

----------


## euphemia

CNN has given Rand better lighting than any other network.  He looks really good and he's not standing in a shadow.  In the same frame with Christie, he looks really good.

----------


## EBounding

Tronald is whining

----------


## r3volution 3.0

> Carson: I build a lot of "things" and organize a lot of "things"... LOL


He's a regular thingologist.

----------


## jkob

> ? 						
> 
> he made a reference to the bridge issue regarding christie...he should let that stuff go....not worth it and it makes him look small....


never! he should of called him fatboy too!

people don't want PC, Christie is moralizing piece of $#@! and should be attacked mercilessly

----------


## CPUd

They are all picking up on the panel giving them extra time if they don't answer the question directly.

----------


## devil21

I think Americans are tired of war.  Not a single economic question!  I betcha most people watching this are worried way more about paying their bills than some muslims across the ocean.

----------


## serenityrick

Trump definitely has bots or hired people to vote for him in polls like the one on drudge. That has to be right?

----------


## Jan2017

> Voted, and were still behind trump and Cruize


listen to the debate - Trump hurt BAD tonight.

----------


## CPUd

> Crazy how Trump hasn't strawman'd Rand yet but went after Jeb pretty hard.


Trump is afraid of Rand, because the crowd is with Rand.

----------


## Mr.NoSmile

> (tweet deleted from Couric)
> 
> Yup, if you are in favor of WWIII you have - Christie.


It's not deleted- it's still there, if you mean the one about Paul.

----------


## opinionatedfool

> never! he should of called him fatboy too!
> 
> people don't want PC, Christie is moralizing piece of $#@! and should be attacked mercilessly


Yes!

----------


## TheNewYorker

> Trump definitely has bots or hired people to vote for him in polls like the one on drudge. That has to be right?


No, sadly your average republican really does prefer trump.

----------


## CPUd

Cruz vs Rubio- each accuse the other of muddying the waters, go figure.

----------


## Jackie Moon



----------


## squirl22

> I would LOVE it if anyone on that Stage would just look at Fiorina and tell her to shut the FU*K up.


I feel that way about Kasich, too.

----------


## TomtheTinker

Who's the anti war pro liberty guy who had a podcast?

----------


## 01000110

*TRUMP  52.88%  (15,984 votes) 

*
*CRUZ  22.89%  (6,919 votes) 

*
*PAUL  9.35%  (2,825 votes) 

*

----------


## devil21

Refugee "camps", REX 84.

----------


## Dary

> I think Americans are tired of war.  Not a single economic question!  I betcha most people watching this are worried way more about paying their bills than some muslims across the ocean.


Yes, but just like the first so-called debate, the word "peace" hasn't been uttered once.

----------


## misterx

> I feel that way about Kasich, too.


and Christie

This is by far Paul's best debate. I'm hoping he can rise to third in the polls after this.

----------


## CPUd

Rand going after Gang of 8 again.

----------


## Jan2017

> *TRUMP  52.88%  (15,984 votes) 
> 
> *
> *CRUZ  22.89%  (6,919 votes) 
> 
> *
> *PAUL  9.35%  (2,825 votes) 
> 
> *


Those that aren't watching this debate, voting - go figure!

----------


## KEEF

> listen to the debate - Trump hurt BAD tonight.


Unfortunately  though it seems when ever he says something that you would be his Howrd Dean swan song, he gets a bigillion point swing in the polls.

----------


## 01000110

Love this answer by Rand on refugees and charity

----------


## eleganz

Rand is actually having a decent night.  Not explosive liberty performance like last time but its going pretty well for him.

----------


## squirl22

Rand is doing well tonight and CNN is giving him more time than any of the other networks.

----------


## 01000110

Christie always looks so agitated

----------


## luctor-et-emergo

> Rand is actually having a decent night.  Not explosive liberty performance like last time but its going pretty well for him.


He had a near Ron VS Guiliani moment, can't reference it right now, watching the debate and typing while playing my drinking game. (ISIS, 9/11, Terrorism, Metadata and GREAT)

----------


## misterx

Why are all these democrats asking questions at a republican debate? You can't tell me these CNN viewers whose questions are being aired have any intention of voting in a republican primary. You don't see republicans asking questions in democratic debates.

----------


## moraha

I gotta say...I'm liking what Rand's team is doing tonight. For once it seems like they have a strategy. I've gotten I think 3 emails during this debate, something I haven't seen them do during debates previously.

----------


## A_Silent_Majority_Member

Kasich is a backwards mime

----------


## staerker

Wolf: we are only just beginning.

----------


## squirl22

.how long is this debate?

----------


## CPUd

Coming up after the break, which other countries we should bomb.

----------


## EBounding



----------


## r3volution 3.0

> Heb!


dat's raciss

----------


## luctor-et-emergo

> Trump is having a good night too. Sorry if you don't like him, but he made Jeb look really bad.


Doesn't mean he is having a good night. It's very frustrating for him and it shows. 

What it does mean is that Jeb is having a very bad night.

----------


## moraha

> That was great; Cruz supporters need to know that Cruz isn't the immigration warrior they think he is.


Honest question to you and anybody else on here that hates Cruz...don't you think he's the second best behind Paul?

----------


## RPfan1992

> That was great; Cruz supporters need to know that Cruz isn't the immigration warrior they think he is.


He only won that exchange with Rubio by filibustering him.

----------


## KingNothing

> Christie always looks so agitated


He's hangry.

----------


## Dary

> Can somebody figure out how Trump is ferrying all of these numb-skulls to Drudge in order to get these ridiculous polling results? There is no way that these results are organic, somebody is either getting paid to spam up Drudge, or the site itself is inviting these throngs of idiots in. Trump did positively terrible tonight, and it's impossible for people dumb enough to think otherwise to organize this way without some ring-leader.


It's very easy to spam an internet poll with a bot.

----------


## Jan2017

> Unfortunately  though it seems when ever he says something that you would be his Howrd Dean swan song, he gets a bigillion point swing in the polls.


This is different - Trump is barely in the discussion what the Senators have been talking about. 
Tromped must be tweeting too much during the Senators work day - too bad for him.

This is a good learning debate - for those paying attention.

----------


## luctor-et-emergo

> That was great; Cruz supporters need to know that Cruz isn't the immigration warrior they think he is.


Sometimes our candidate doesn't have to talk in order for things to shape the way we like.

----------


## hells_unicorn

> How does not making sense make Donald look good?


It makes him look good to people with a severe IQ deficit. Idiots are, if nothing else, dependable. Then again, the bad audience response may hurt him with some of those idiotic sheep.

----------


## misterx

> How does not making sense make Donald look good?


He is making sense to me. It's not that he doesn't make sense, you just don't agree with him.. there's a difference.

----------


## r3volution 3.0

> Honest question to you and anybody else on here that hates Cruz...don't you think he's the second best behind Paul?


Superficially? Yes

Really? No, I think he's completely full of $#@!, don't believe a word he says.

----------


## misterx

> It makes him look good to people with a severe IQ deficit. Idiots are, if nothing else, dependable. Then again, the bad audience response may hurt him with some of those idiotic sheep.


MENSA IQ here voting for Trump if Paul doesn't come up in the polls.

----------


## Origanalist

> Trump is having a good night too. Sorry if you don't like him, but he made Jeb look really bad.


He looked really good going into a rage at JEB, I thought he might have a stroke.

----------


## derek4ever

> He's hangry.


Lol! Hangry= hungry+angry

----------


## KingNothing

Winners:  Paul by a landslide, Cruz
Losers:  Everyone else, except Trump
Trump:  Trump

Trump didn't do anything to cost himself, so he did fine.  He insulted people, said stupid, bombastic $#@!, got knocked around by smarter candidates like Rand.... but he didn't..... I don't even know what it would actually take for him to lose.  Whatever that is, he didn't do it.

----------


## dude58677

> He is making sense to me. It's not that he doesn't make sense, you just don't agree with him.. there's a difference.


Well then Trump will tell you when he'll make sense.

----------


## CPUd

> Honest question to you and anybody else on here that hates Cruz...don't you think he's the second best behind Paul?


No, Cruz is the stereotypical politician.  There is only Rand.

----------


## moraha



----------


## kahless

> i like you
> 
> i think kahless is mean and full of hate
> 
> the end


LOL, then quote one of my posts that shows that.

----------


## Valli6

>

----------


## luctor-et-emergo

@$^#%^#$% I have to wake up in 4hrs.

ADS ARE NOT FUN. They just remind me not to buy those companies products.

----------


## klamath

> I can tell you that along with Cruz and Paul he's one of three on the stage who does not want to start WW3.


Not with the Russians but with the Chinese he does.

----------


## 01000110

*
TRUMP  49.73%  (28,558 votes) 

*
*CRUZ  23.65%  (13,581 votes) 

*
*PAUL  10.98%  (6,303 votes) 

*
*RUBIO  7.46%  (4,285 votes) 

*
*CHRISTIE  2.26%  (1,300 votes) 

*
*FIORINA  2.18%  (1,254 votes) 

*
*BUSH  1.62%  (931 votes) 

*
*CARSON  1.3%  (748 votes) 

*
*KASICH  0.8%  (462 votes)*

----------


## misterx

> Well I'm not saying I agree with his arguments but he's more genuine than most Cruz, Kasich, Fiorina or Rubio. I don't like his opinions but he's an ok guy it seems.


I suppose so, but you could say the same for Bernie Sanders.

----------


## Mr Tansill

> Honest question to you and anybody else on here that hates Cruz...don't you think he's the second best behind Paul?


F*&K NO.

----------


## eleganz

> Honest question to you and anybody else on here that hates Cruz...don't you think he's the second best behind Paul?


Pralines, is that you?

----------


## The Northbreather

Cruz is expert at plunging his website at every chance.

----------


## devil21

> I can tell you that along with Cruz and Paul he's one of three on the stage who does not want to start WW3.


What debate are you watching?  I'm watching CNN.  Cruz just practically yelled that he'd do anything and everything to START WW3.  He's unhinged and a complete puppet of the globalist banker cartel.

----------


## bunklocoempire

> Trump asked about his priorities in modernizing the nuclear triad. 
> 
> ...naturally, Trump has no is what this is.
> 
> So he rambles for on a while, irrelevantly. 
> 
> Moderator asks again: but what are your priorities with the triad?
> 
> Trump: "the power and devastation of nuclear weapons is very important to me."


_You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to r3volution 3.0 again._

+ for typing it out.

I caught that too -Like some surreal sound bite in a Sneaker Pimps song.  Totally sample worthy with it's WTFness.

----------


## misterx

> Not with the Russians but with the Chinese he does.


military war, no; a trade war, perhaps.

----------


## rprprs

> Carson is done.


One can only hope.  I'm thoroughly convinced he practiced on himself in med school.

----------


## CPUd

Closing statements.  Rand closing with the debt, the only fiscal conservative on the stage.

----------


## luctor-et-emergo

> I suppose so, but you could say the same for Bernie Sanders.


I'd think I'd rather smoke a joint with Bernie. But yeah, I don't agree with Bernie on a whole lot of things but he's mostly a genuine decent guy who I'd much rather have a conversation with than some of the pseudo-android politician.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

Wait. What? When did Iran declare war on the US?! @TedCruz #GOPDebate #CNNDebate

https://twitter.com/USAB4L/status/676973639712022528

----------


## alucard13mm

Anyone see the "Mobile Strike" game with arnold schwarzenegger on the stream?? LOL. Why send 1 helicopter, when you can send 12? Why build just a wall? Make it twice as high. 

LOLOL.

----------


## 01000110

Nice Rand

----------


## dannno



----------


## misterx

> What debate are you watching?  I'm watching CNN.  Cruz just practically yelled that he'd do anything and everything to START WW3.  He's unhinged and a complete puppet of the globalist banker cartel.


I must've missed that part. Perhaps you're referring to carpet bombing ISIS? I don't think it's smart policy, but it's not going to start WW3.

----------


## KEEF

He is even higher now danno

----------


## Valli6

> Well excuuuuuuuuse me....


I just mean they came up with the same joke.  I didn't get it at first… then I noticed what he keeps doing with his hands…

----------


## luctor-et-emergo

Jeb is definitely out.

----------


## devil21

Bush tanking his closing statement.




> Jeb is definitely out.


Don't think that for a second.

----------


## r3volution 3.0

Bush stuttering, forgetting his lines...he's his brother's brother after all

----------


## klamath

> military war, no; a trade war, perhaps.


He has stated he wants to start a preemptive war against NK who is in a mutual defense treaty with China. That plus a trade war equals WWIII

----------


## ds21089

> Pralines, is that you?


I keep seeing this. Is this in reference to something?

----------


## dusman

lol Fiorina talking about implementing security company-wide on 9/11. Damn Fiorina... you've got presidential clout. That devil red suit just about has me convinced. A hell of a lot better than your Star Trek outfit last debate.

----------


## alucard13mm

I thought Fiorina was gonna say she was gonna beat HIllary because she is a woman.. I think she almost said it but stopped herself.

----------


## misterx

> I'd think I'd rather smoke a joint with Bernie. But yeah, I don't agree with Bernie on a whole lot of things but he's mostly a genuine decent guy who I'd much rather have a conversation with than some of the pseudo-android politician.


I'm with you. I don't smoke, but I wouldn't mind Bernie as a neighbor at all. I just wouldn't vote for him as anything more than dog catcher.

----------


## adam220891

Cruz is so fake.

----------


## eleganz

> I keep seeing this. Is this in reference to something?


Ted Cruz's nickname on RPF.


And I'm kind of laughing at all the RPF'ers who are being deceived by the great Cruzini

----------


## luctor-et-emergo

Cruz looks tired.

----------


## Jackie Moon



----------


## phill4paul

> Guys, was Christie ever a federal prosecutor?


  He was the US Attorney for the State of New Jersey under G.W.

----------


## adam220891

> Now for the spin...


"Cruz and Bush have dominate nights, Paul's flailing campaign a distant memory"

----------


## CPUd



----------


## groverblue

Great showing for Rand.

----------


## dusman

> I think Trump was lousy tonight, but I think the two biggest losers tonight were Bush and Carson, ESPECIALLY Carson. Bush will stay in because he has such a massive amount of money, but I wouldn't be surprised if Carson drops out before the Iowa caucus.


Careful that kind of talk was considered ridiculous about a month ago. hehe

----------


## BrandonF

> "Cruz and Bush have dominate nights, Paul's flailing campaign a distant memory"


Sarcasm?

----------


## hells_unicorn

> Another poll...
> 
> http://www.slate.com/articles/news_a..._our_poll.html


LOL They didn't bother including Graham in this poll. It seems that Trump's bot campaign is alive on this poll as well, and that Slate likes Rubio a bit more than Drudge does. Rand is polling well in most of these online polls, not owning it, but hanging in 3rd and 4th place and being competitive against Cruz.

----------


## Dary

> I don't care for Cruz's dramatic orations.


He sounds like a cross between an evangelist and a used car salesman.

----------


## Dianne

Carly Fiorina is the loser.   She always looks like she just ate chit when she speaks.  Rand survived, although too much water drinking.  No clear winner to me.

----------


## moraha

> I think Trump was lousy tonight, but I think the two biggest losers tonight were Bush and Carson, ESPECIALLY Carson. Bush will stay in because he has such a massive amount of money, but I wouldn't be surprised if Carson drops out before the Iowa caucus.


I think Carson will tank after this one. 

I'm frustrated as hell that Trump is leading most of the polls going on right now. I don't think I'll ever understand how that could possibly happen. It's like humor alone is what attracts these "voters."

----------


## CPUd

final tally from NPR:

Cruz: 15:58

Rubio: 13:33

Trump: 13:25

Christie: 10:45

Carson: 10:27

Bush: 10:13

Paul: 9:46

Fiorina: 9:32

Kasich: 9:00

----------


## adam220891

> Sarcasm?


Prediction

----------


## squirl22

I think Rand had a very good night.  Carson not a good night, Cruz not so good, Kasich...talks too much, Fiorino not a good night, Christie a has been, Trump I thought had a bad night but apparently his backers still like him.  Rubio and Bush just blah...no one really does it for me...except Rand.

----------


## Jan2017

Carly and Carson bad - Kasich and Christie nothing new - Trump's worst performance but he'll hang around still.
Cruz and Trump get boos.

----------


## bronc_fan23

All things considered, I doubt the needle moves all that due to this debate. Rubio could lose a few points, but I still think Cruz and Trump stay at the top for now in Iowa. Rubio backers on twitter seem to be jumping on Cruz flat out lying about rejecting amnesty, and pointing to something he said a couple years ago. Like I've said, any negative movement for Cruz can definitely a positive for Rand. 

 All, you can realistically hope for when it comes to Rand is an upward tick in the polls. Any momentum will help

----------


## hells_unicorn

> Careful that kind of talk was considered ridiculous about a month ago. hehe


Yep, it's a complete rehash of Herman Cain, minus the bimbo eruption. I had a guy gloating at me back in late 2011 that Herman Cain was kicking Ron Paul's ass (his Youtube handle was HermanCain2012Supporter I think). After Cain imploded and dropped out, this guy was so butt-hurt that he had a massive wallpaper on his Youtube page that read "America is being destroyed by stupid people" over and over like Bart Simpson writing what he will not do on the blackboard during detention. It was positively hilarious.

----------


## misterx

> Please explain yourself Trump - waving your hand at the constitution.
> 
> The perception that is out there and Tromped had the chance but still can't explain himself about his internet plans - that is very lame Duhnald.


He did explain himself. He doesn't want to shut down the internet in the US, but in Syria, if necessary, where Isis is using it to coordinate and recruit. What he prefers is to monitor their internet activity better, there not here. The US constitution doesn't protect Syrians. 

I don't trust for a second that Trump would protect privacy on the internet for US citizens, but he did not say that. Rand is the only one we can trust on this issue.

----------


## Scott_in_PA

hxxp://www.theblaze.com/stories/2015/12/15/blaze-poll-who-won-the-las-vegas-gop-debate/

Who Won the Las Vegas GOP Debate?
Donald Trump
22 %
Ted Cruz
44 %
Ben Carson
3 %
Marco Rubio
7 %
Jeb Bush
2 %
Carly Fiorina
3 %
Chris Christie
2 %
John Kasich
1 %
Rand Paul
16 %

----------


## CrissyNY

> kahless u suck
> 
> the end.


lol i didnt give you a neg rep but i think you have a bad attitude

----------


## Badger Paul

Of the clips I did see of Rand online I was very pleased with.

----------


## ds21089

> Ted Cruz's nickname on RPF.
> 
> 
> And I'm kind of laughing at all the RPF'ers who are being deceived by the great Cruzini


Ah ok. I saw a pic in reference to him before I cant unsee..

----------


## r3volution 3.0

Winner - Rand

Losers - Trump, Rubio, Cruz, Carson, Bush

Meh - everyone else

----------


## Jackie Moon

> He sounds like a cross between an evangelist and a used car salesman.


Yup.

----------


## 01000110

Not hearing much about Rand on CNN postgame

----------


## bronc_fan23



----------


## 01000110

> Did you think you would?


No

----------


## Jonderdonk

> Not hearing much about Rand on CNN postgame


Charles Krauthammer and O'Reilly giving him good press on FNC.

----------


## Mr Stealth

> There is a lot of annoying mic noise, and this dude had a hard time spitting out what he wanted to say.


I heard "President Paul!" being chanted in that windy background noise.

----------


## 01000110

> Charles Krauthammer and O'Reilly giving him good press on FNC.


Nice.  I can't stomach FNC tonight...

----------


## moraha

Jesus Christ...the post debate discussion on CNN is ridiculous.

----------


## misterx

Trump solidified his lead. 
Cruz didn't hurt himself too bad. 
Rubio got beaten up pretty badly and should drop some. 
Paul should be a solid fourth after tonight, and could even move past Rubio in the next couple weeks.
Carson might as well have not even been there. He's done after tonight.
Bush solidified his position as a bottom tier candidate
Carly and Christie lol

----------


## kahless

Chris Mathews is loving the Rand interview, especially Rand calling out Rubio as having the same foreign policy as Hillary Clinton, saying both are Neo-Conservatives on foreign policy.  Rand also called out Christie as wanting to start WIII.

FNC Krauthammer said Rand did well but it will not make a bit of difference.

----------


## r3volution 3.0

> Not hearing much about Rand on CNN postgame


Krauthammer, of all people, just declared Rand the winner, more or less.

...he said there were lots of losers, no clear winner, but Rand really distinguished himself.

EDIT: Wow, they're still talking about this: re the internet and the killing of terrorists' family members.  

Krauthammer is really going after Trump hard and defending Rand's position. 

...is this real life?

EDIT2: Wow, this is really getting interesting. Krauthammer and BillO are STILL going back and forth on this. BillO defending Trump by saying he really doesn't mean it, he's just lying to get votes (yes, BillO is literally using those words). Krauthammer, appalled, is arguing that this is insane, how can that be a reason to support a candidate, etc. Krauthammer's a neocon, of course, but rational in some sense; BillO, being a vile nihilistic demogogue himself, see a kindred spirit in Trump. This is very very bad for Trump, very good for Rand. A huge number of people were watching that.

----------


## FSP-Rebel

>

----------


## kahless

Rand was back on MSNBC again with Mathews.

----------


## ThePaleoLibertarian

> Krauthammer, of all people, just declared Rand the winner, more or less.
> 
> ...he said there were lots of losers, no clear winner, but Rand really distinguished himself.
> 
> EDIT: Wow, they're still talking about this: re the internet and the killing of terrorists' family members.  
> 
> Krauthammer is really going after Trump hard and defending Rand's position. 
> 
> ...is this real life?
> ...


I'm not convinced Krauthammer defending Rand is actually good for the campaign...

----------


## The Gold Standard

Bush is barely literate and yet made Trump look like a fool tonight.

----------


## moraha

I'm literally missing every single thing that has been discussed about Rand.

----------


## kahless

> I'm not convinced Krauthammer defending Rand is actually good for the campaign...


Krauthammer did qualify his comments that he does not agree with Rand on anything.

----------


## HarryBrowneLives

> Somebody here already said that - pages ago.


Hey u CNN Commies ...That was my original line! I want my two dollar royalty!

----------


## PaleoPaul

Mr. Thrill Up My Leg is grilling Kasich right now.

----------


## adam220891

Matthews hammering Kasich. Also think he referred to jeb as George dubya

----------


## TER

Rand should go up a few points after tonight.  I'm sure the MSM will do everything they can to keep it to a limited rise.

----------


## CPUd

Looks like Rand is doing press rounds tonight, previously he would pick 1 or 2 radio shows, stick with them and do extended commentary.

----------


## HarryBrowneLives

> Krauthammer did qualify his comments that he does not agree with Rand on anything.


What Kraut should have said was he never, never, ever, F456king, ever agrees with Rand on anything.

----------


## eleganz

Its so obvious they're pumping up Cruz to bring him down, let's just hope he can last until mid Jan (not likely)

----------


## kahless

Bernie Goldberg - Rubio and Christie did the best.   LOL.

----------


## hardrightedge

> Mr. Thrill Up My Leg is grilling Kasich right now.

----------


## adam220891

Ton of Rand signs in the South Carolina crowd CNN just showed

----------


## kahless

> 


LOL

----------


## Dary

> I'm literally missing every single thing that has been discussed about Rand.


Nothing is being discussed, at least not on CNN anyway.

----------


## CPUd

Closing quotes, per CBS News:




> Paul: "The greatest threat to our national security is our debt...it's both parties' fault. You have those on the right who clamor and say on we must spend anything on the military, and those on the left who say the same for domestic welfare."
> 
>     Kasich: "No Republican has ever been elected president of the United States without winning Ohio. Let me give you a little tip on how you win Ohio...our message has to be big, and bold, and positive and connect."
> 
>     Christie: "Terrorism, radical jihadist terrorism is not theoretical to me. It's real... I want the chance to do it again to protect you, your children and your families."
> 
>     Fiorina: "To take our country back, to keep our nation safe, we have to begin by beating Hillary Clinton. We need to unify our party. We need to be better than our government, which 75 percent of the American people now think is corrupt and incompetent."
> 
>     Bush: "Hillary Clinton has aligned herself with Barack Obama on Iran, ISIS and the economy...my detailed plans will fortify our national and economic security and my record as governor will give you a sense that I don't make false promises, I deliver real results."
> ...

----------


## misterx

> Bush is barely literate and yet made Trump look like a fool tonight.


lol I disagree that Bush got the better of Trump, especially in their first exchange, but the content of the altercation is irrelevant. Bush has already been thoroughly exposed as a liberal. Even if Bush won their testy exchange, just the fact that Bush is so angry with Trump can only help Trump. Bush is a moron for not realizing this.

----------


## kahless

CNN just showed the Trump Rand internet exchange. Discussing it now.

----------


## klamath

> Where did he say that? Everybody lies when they run for office, even Rand. You have to go by their voting record and assess what type of person someone is and what their likely principles are. Like I said earlier in the thread, Rand is the only one I trust to be a true conservative at heart, but I do have a different assessment of Trump than you do.


It was in his book not just some flippant remark.



> In a Trump presidency], North Korea would suddenly discover that its worthless promises of civilized behavior would cut no ice. I would let Pyongyang know in no uncertain terms that it can either get out of the nuclear arms race or expect a rebuke similar to the one Ronald Reagan delivered to Ghadhafi in 1986. I don’t think anybody is going to accuse me of tiptoeing through the issues or tap-dancing around them either. Who else in public life has called for a pre-emptive strike on North Korea?--Donald Trump


Sorry but yeaw I do have a different opinion of him than you. And it is exactly his character to do this kind of $#@!. When he had the protester thrown out of his rally he said "he needed to be roughed up a bit"
He wants to expand torture,
He wants to expand the police state.
He supported the bailouts.
he supported Hillary
He wants to increase NSA spying
he wants to hang snowden.
He tried to use eminent domain to get rid of someone home so he could build a GD parking lot.
he has gone bankrupt three times

Yes I am assessing his character.

----------


## devil21

God I hate Bill O'Reilly.

----------


## PaleoPaul

Hugh Hewitt pumping up Christie.

----------


## r3volution 3.0

Bill has brought up his conversation with Krauthammer with _every_ subsequent guest (talking about it with Bret Baier right now), trying to walk back his earlier statements (i.e. Trump's intentionally lying to get elected, and that's good). His attempt to twist what he plainly said is pathetic. His guests are having none of it; not letting Bill off the hook at all. Methinks Bill realizes he $#@!ed up and let the cat out the bag. He went too full retard, even for the average Fox employee.

----------


## 01000110

Hugh Hewitt said he thinks it was the night of the governors.  Says Cruz had very good night.

Said he was worried people would get screwed on time when they added in Rand.

----------


## Origanalist

> Hey u CNN Commies ...That was my original line! I want my two dollar royalty!


Sue me.

----------


## derek4ever

> What Kraut should have said was he never, never, ever, F456king, ever agrees with Rand on anything.


I hope cnn interviews rand!

----------


## dannno

Boooooo.... another Frank Luntz focus group coming up 

$#@! you, Frank!

----------


## supermario21

Frank Luntz focus group will be on Megyn Kelly's show during this hour.

----------


## bronc_fan23

It's just another pro-Trump focus group. It was tweeted during the debate that when asked about the winner of any candidates interaction with Trump, Trump was the winner. 
Nothing to see.

----------


## misterx

> It was in his book not just some flippant remark.
> 
> 
> Sorry but yeaw I do have a different opinion of him than you. And it is exactly his character to do this kind of $#@!. When he had the protester thrown out of his rally he said "he needed to be roughed up a bit"
> He wants to expand torture,
> He wants to expand the police state.
> He supported the bailouts.
> he supported Hillary
> He wants to increase NSA spying
> ...


Trump has said some stupid things, but he's not crazy. 
As for your other points, if Rand doesn't win you can forget about the fifth amendment. He's literally our only chance to protect the right to due process.  At least Trump stands by the First and second amendments.

Rand is absolutely my first choice, but if he is not going to win we have to look at who is next best. If we don't control the border now, and start deporting illegals, we will never have another chance to have a conservative elected in a national election.

----------


## supermario21

Fill this out after watching Luntz's group.

http://www.surveygizmo.com/s3/249905...GROUP-DEC-15TH

----------


## Origanalist



----------


## dannno

And ya it was Ben Carson coughing, I saw it.

----------


## fcreature

> I'd rather just let them live in their country and us live in ours. That way nobody has any reason to bomb anybody.


Then explain your support for a guy who has stated his willingness to assassinate innocent families of "terrorists". Yea, I'm sure that policy will make them not want to harm us.

----------


## nikcers

> Explain why all the progressive elites hate him then?


What the hell is the premise of your question what are you insinuating? Life is not black and white, there is no good and evil. You can't just use a logical fallacy like if you've never tried eating $#@! doesn't mean you don't like to eat it. Then try to say by some $#@!ed up standard that we would ever want an authoritarian. Trump Does not attract libertarian minded voters, you shills need to figure this $#@! out already.

----------


## TheSwampFox

> Explain why all the progressive elites hate him then?


That's very true. In fact, Trump's Scottish Golf Club Turnberry was conspicuously kicked off the British Open rotation for his likely meteoric political ascendance. 

Trump is the only anti-globalist candidate that can capture the republican nomination, in that's he openly mocked Israeli boosters at a campaign event as well as simultaneously taking on the likes of CAIR and the house of Saud. Unfortunately, Rand buried himself too far behind early on, even though he's starting to perform much better of late. When you start under 5%, it's hard to make up that type of ground in such a short amount of time.

----------


## derek4ever

> Take off the tin foil hat, he's not part of some Clinton conspiracy. Do you realize how much money this is costing him? Campaign expenses, opportunity cost, boycotts. He wouldn't sacrifice this much to do a favor for the Clintons. There are cheaper and easier ways to help Hillary get elected.


And rumor has it the democrats won't have any more debates, giving hillary the princess treatment while trump does her dirty work for the general election!

----------


## MrGoose

Here's where Krauthammer talks good about Rand.

http://video.foxnews.com/v/466318424...#sp=show-clips

----------


## fcreature

> Unfortunately, Rand buried himself too far behind early on, even though he's starting to perform much better of late. When you start under 5%, it's hard to make up that type of ground in such a short amount of time.


Not hard to spot a Trump troll. Sorry, throwing that sentence in there won't fool anyone.

----------


## alucard13mm

I think Rand should stick with not giving welfare to refugees. That is one of the big problems with refugee aside from potential terrorism from refugees.

Why give tax dollars to non-americans who havn't paid a dime into the system... welfare and assistance right off the bat? $#@!, Rand could say many vets are homeless, give money to vets instead. give vets a home and food stamps and $#@! instead of to refugees.

----------


## hells_unicorn

> Take off the tin foil hat, he's not part of some Clinton conspiracy. Do you realize how much money this is costing him? Campaign expenses, opportunity cost, boycotts. He wouldn't sacrifice this much to do a favor for the Clintons. There are cheaper and easier ways to help Hillary get elected.


Douche bags yammer about tin foil hats, men discuss the facts. Trump isn't going to miss any of that money, assuming he won't make it all back considering all of the massive advertising revenues he will have given all the media coverage. Trump's family's entire fortune was built off of his father's cronyism with Roosevelt and the resulting profiteering from government manipulation of the real estate market, and Trump has maintained that fortune in large part thanks to non-interference from the government.

If you look at the past glowing statements that Trump has made about the Clintons, him being a plant is, at the very least, extremely likely if not a matter of absolute fact.

----------


## misterx

> Then explain your support for a guy who has stated his willingness to assassinate innocent families of "terrorists". Yea, I'm sure that policy will make them not want to harm us.


It doesn't matter how pissed they are at us, they can't hurt us if they aren't allowed to come here. Besides, that's just something he said to gain support. I doubt he would do that. Anyways, I don't agree with anyone 100%, even Ron Paul.

----------


## CPUd



----------


## derek4ever

> That's very true. In fact, Trump's Scottish Golf Club Turnberry was conspicuously kicked off the British Open rotation for his likely meteoric political ascendance. 
> 
> Trump is the only anti-globalist candidate that can capture the republican nomination, in that's he openly mocked Israeli boosters at a campaign event as well as simultaneously taking on the likes of CAIR and the house of Saud. Unfortunately, Rand buried himself too far behind early on, even though he's starting to perform much better of late. When you start under 5%, it's hard to make up that type of ground in such a short amount of time.


I hope you remember has always been a paul friendly state. The msm polls are bull crap, they mean squat!

----------


## carlton

> That's very true. In fact, Trump's Scottish Golf Club Turnberry was conspicuously kicked off the British Open rotation for his likely meteoric political ascendance. 
> 
> Trump is the only anti-globalist candidate that can capture the republican nomination, in that's he openly mocked Israeli boosters at a campaign event as well as simultaneously taking on the likes of CAIR and the house of Saud. Unfortunately, Rand buried himself too far behind early on, even though he's starting to perform much better of late. When you start under 5%, it's hard to make up that type of ground in such a short amount of time.


Join date Oct 2015
Posts: 1

----------


## misterx

> Douche bags yammer about tin foil hats, men discuss the facts. Trump isn't going to miss any of that money, assuming he won't make it all back considering all of the massive advertising revenues he will have given all the media coverage. Trump's family's entire fortune was built off of his father's cronyism with Roosevelt and the resulting profiteering from government manipulation of the real estate market, and Trump has maintained that fortune in large part thanks to non-interference from the government.
> 
> If you look at the past glowing statements that Trump has made about the Clintons, him being a plant is, at the very least, extremely likely if not a matter of absolute fact.


I did discuss the facts after that comment. At least I didn't resort to name calling.

----------


## TheSwampFox

> Not hard to spot a Trump troll. Sorry, throwing that sentence in there won't fool anyone.


I'm not a trump troll. I'm a realist. Paul missed his window for reentry months ago. Now it's uphill sledding, while Cruz and Trump soak up much of the coverage.

----------


## fcreature

> It doesn't matter how pissed they are at us, they can't hurt us if they aren't allowed to come here. Besides, that's just something he said to gain support. I doubt he would do that. Anyways, I don't agree with anyone 100%, even Ron Paul.


Show me one thing that Ron ever said which you didn't agree with as terrible as that comment, which he doubled down on tonight. Please, just one.

I'm sure glad you "doubt" he'll do it, so yea, vote for him and support him being given the keys to the most powerful government in the history of the word.

----------


## hells_unicorn

> That's very true. In fact, Trump's Scottish Golf Club Turnberry was conspicuously kicked off the British Open rotation for his likely meteoric political ascendance. 
> 
> Trump is the only anti-globalist candidate that can capture the republican nomination, in that's he openly mocked Israeli boosters at a campaign event as well as simultaneously taking on the likes of CAIR and the house of Saud. Unfortunately, Rand buried himself too far behind early on, even though he's starting to perform much better of late. When you start under 5%, it's hard to make up that type of ground in such a short amount of time.


Hope you enjoy negative rep, because you're getting it in spades. If you want to troll for Trump, try being less obvious.

----------


## hells_unicorn

> I'm not a trump troll. I'm a realist. Paul missed his window for reentry months ago. Now it's uphill sledding, while Cruz and Trump soak up much of the coverage.


A realist with 2 posts on this entire forum. More negative rep for lying.

----------


## fcreature

> I'm not a trump troll. I'm a realist. Paul missed his window for reentry months ago. Now it's uphill sledding, while Cruz and Trump soak up much of the coverage.


Cruz just went from 6% to 20+% in a matter of two weeks. Have you been paying attention?

Your response has further illistrated your true intent.

----------


## hells_unicorn

> I did discuss the facts after that comment. At least I didn't resort to name calling.


You suffer from the same short-term memory issues that Trump does when arguing your point, you opened up your post by implying that I was a kook and now pretend like you didn't insult me. If you're going to throw jabs, you better be prepared to get hit back son.

----------


## TheSwampFox

> Cruz just went from 6% to 20+% in a matter of two weeks. Have you been paying attention?
> 
> Your response has further illistrated your true intent.


Cruz benefited from an evangelical departure from Ben Carson. Does Rand Paul have such a benefactor waiting in the wings?

----------


## fcreature

> Hope you enjoy negative rep, because you're getting it in spades. If you want to troll for Trump, try being less obvious.


lol you neg repped me for that

----------


## misterx

> I think Rand should stick with not giving welfare to refugees. That is one of the big problems with refugee aside from potential terrorism from refugees.
> 
> Why give tax dollars to non-americans who havn't paid a dime into the system... welfare and assistance right off the bat? $#@!, Rand could say many vets are homeless, give money to vets instead. give vets a home and food stamps and $#@! instead of to refugees.


Because liberals and some deluded, guilt-ridden libertarians think we have a duty to sacrifice our own well being to help the whole world. 91% of refugees stay on welfare, but they don't care because it makes them feel like good people to give up what they and their forebearers struggled for. The point of having a nation is for similar people to band together and protect each other, and improve their lot. We have no obligation to let anyone into this country if they are not going to improve our own lives. People who can only come over and take welfare are not improving our lives.

----------


## WTLaw

> Cruz benefited from an evangelical departure from Ben Carson. Does Rand Paul have such a benefactor waiting in the wings?


Trump votes?  Maaaybe?

----------


## hells_unicorn

> lol you neg repped me for that


Oops, my eyes must be failing me at this later hour, I think I doled out some whoop-ass on the wrong guy. I can't rep you again yet but I will make this up to you.

----------


## misterx

> You suffer from the same short-term memory issues that Trump does when arguing your point, you opened up your post by implying that I was a kook and now pretend like you didn't insult me. If you're going to throw jabs, you better be prepared to get hit back son.


When did I pretend I didn't insult you? I freely admitted it, and called you on doing something far worse that you don't care to man up to. You opened up your post by stating, not just implying, that I only insulted you and didn't present an argument when the insult was in fact followed immediately by my argument.

----------


## misterx

> I'm not a trump troll. I'm a realist. Paul missed his window for reentry months ago. Now it's uphill sledding, while Cruz and Trump soak up much of the coverage.


Don't be too down yet. It's unlikely Rand will come back, but not impossible. Remember that Rick Santorum was in his position at this time before he won Iowa.

----------


## PaleoPaul

> Don't be too down yet. It's unlikely Rand will come back, but not impossible. Remember that Rick Santorum was in his position at this time before he won Iowa.


There wasn't a "Trump Factor" back then like there is now.

----------


## TheSwampFox

> Because liberals and some deluded, guilt-ridden libertarians think we have a duty to sacrifice our own well being to help the whole world. 91% of refugees stay on welfare, but they don't care because it makes them feel like good people to give up what they and their forebearer's struggled for. The point of having a nation is for similar people to band together and protect each other, and improve their lot. We have no obligation to let anyone into this country if they are not going to improve our own lives. People who can only come over and take welfare are not improving our lives.


Interventionism is bad all around.

----------


## hells_unicorn

> When did I pretend I didn't insult you? I freely admitted it, and called you on doing something far worse that you don't care to man up to. You opened up your post by stating, not just implying, that I only insulted you and didn't present an argument when the insult was in fact followed immediately by my argument.


Now you're ignoring the rest of my post, you are definitely prime material for a Trump supporter if you aren't all the way in the tank for him already. There was plenty of material in my post that you conveniently ignored, not the least of which is noting Trump's past rhetorical love affair for the Clintons, even going so far as saying that Bill Clinton was the greatest of his lifetime (he wasn't much of a Reagan fan, I take it). Leave us not forget some of the idiotic attacks that Trump made on Ron Paul back in 2012.

A word of advice, don't tell other guys to man up, you don't have the maturity level to pull it off convincingly.

----------


## misterx

> Now you're ignoring the rest of my post, you are definitely prime material for a Trump supporter if you aren't all the way in the tank for him already. There was plenty of material in my post that you conveniently ignored, not the least of which is noting Trump's past rhetorical love affair for the Clintons, even going so far as saying that Bill Clinton was the greatest of his lifetime (he wasn't much of a Reagan fan, I take it). Leave us not forget some of the idiotic attacks that Trump made on Ron Paul back in 2012.
> 
> A word of advice, don't tell other guys to man up, you don't have the maturity level to pull it off convincingly.


K, kiddo. You made your point, go call someone else names now.

----------


## BV2

I cannot believe I never doubted him. Of course, I am referring to Rand. I never doubted that Trump- for his 12 or so other iterations - was a lunatic. It does seem like the establishment learned some salutory, pernicious, lessons from Ron's success and that they are pushing Bernie Sanders, a candidate that is but a - for support that is more deservefly rand's-siphon. I don't think that matters, so long as Rand keeps bringing this kind of heat. Lucky for us the liberty embers NEVER burn out.

----------


## Rudeman

> That's very true. In fact, Trump's Scottish Golf Club Turnberry was conspicuously kicked off the British Open rotation for his likely meteoric political ascendance. 
> 
> Trump is the only anti-globalist candidate that can capture the republican nomination, in that's he openly mocked Israeli boosters at a campaign event as well as simultaneously taking on the likes of CAIR and the house of Saud. Unfortunately, Rand buried himself too far behind early on, even though he's starting to perform much better of late. When you start under 5%, it's hard to make up that type of ground in such a short amount of time.


Santorum was at 4% in Iowa (1% nationally), he finished 1st with 24.6% in Iowa. Cain was at 20% in Iowa, didn't even finish in the top 5.

----------


## Rand2016

Proof that Ted Cruz is a fraud in 1 picture.


https://twitter.com/FalseFlag_Watch/...44903495163905

----------


## misterx

> Proof that Ted Cruz is a fraud in 1 picture.
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/FalseFlag_Watch/...44903495163905


umm... ok.

----------


## bronc_fan23

I have one gripe with one of Rand's answers. He said that "no one" in the Middle East is doing anything about the Refugee crisis. That's not true, there are certain countries who are definitely doing nothing (Saudi Arabia), but countries like Turkey, Lebanon, and Jordan have taken in more refugees than anyone. Now maybe I misinterpreted it, but that's how it came across.

----------


## misterx

> I have one gripe with one of Rand's answers. He said that "no one" in the Middle East is doing anything about the Refugee crisis. That's not true, there are certain countries who are definitely doing nothing (Saudi Arabia), but countries like Turkey, Lebanon, and Jordan have taken in more refugees than anyone. Now maybe I misinterpreted it, but that's how it came across.


I noticed that too, but I'm not going to gripe about his use of "no one" instead of "some" because the point stands. It's their region, and their people, they should be the ones doing _all_  of it. It makes no sense to ship these people half way across the world to a foreign culture when there are surrounding countries with similar cultures that have the ability to take them in and care for them.

----------


## francisco

> Here's where Krauthammer talks good about Rand.
> 
> http://video.foxnews.com/v/466318424...#sp=show-clips


Surely these are the end times. Never thought I'd ever hear Krauthammer say anything positive about Rand. (Even though it was tempered by him saying that Rand's good performance wouldn't move the needle).

----------


## Occam's Banana

> Closing quotes, per CBS News:  
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Cruz: "[O]ur strategy is simple. We win, they lose."


  Now that is some deep "Sun Tzu _Art of War_" type $#@! right there ...

----------


## trey4sports

Pretty sure the gop is a lost cause

----------


## statist slayer

Who'll be hurt, helped, and unaffected:
Hurt:  Kasich, Carson, Bush, Fiorina
Helped:  Rubio, Trump, Cruz
Unaffected:  Christie, Paul

We can only hope that Kasich and Fiorina will crater out of the January debates so Rand has more time and less ideological opposition.

Cruz' support for Rand's ideas gives them legitimacy in the debate.  Rand's "isolationism" should benefit him when it comes to the ISIS fear, because it ties in nicely with the immigration issue.  I don't think Cruz can win the Trumpkins, and I'm hoping that the anti-Trumpkin fiscal conservatives gravitate to Rand.  Rand's biggest weakness continues to be his rambling delivery.  He would do well to cut back his grueling schedule and work intensively with a speech coach for the January debates.  I am convinced that delivery and its effect on the shallow morons of the media has propelled Trump, Rubio and Cruz to the front.

----------


## misterx

> Who'll be hurt, helped, and unaffected:
> Hurt:  Kasich, Carson, Bush, Fiorina
> Helped:  Rubio, Trump, Cruz
> Unaffected:  Christie, Paul


I'm confused. Paul had a great night, and Rubio had a terrible night. Yet you think Rubio will be helped and Paul unaffected?

----------


## ThePaleoLibertarian

Rand did well, but I doubt his numbers will see an increase, unfortunately. I hope it's enough to keep him on the main stage.

----------


## statist slayer

> I'm confused. Paul had a great night, and Rubio had a terrible night. Yet you think Rubio will be helped and Paul unaffected?


On substance, Rubio had a terrible night.  But there were no incriminating soundbites, especially since the media will ignore Rand, which are the only thing that can drag him down as the establishment choice.  Jeb, on the other hand, had a night of word salad and peevishness.

BTW, I have to give props to Christie for keeping his cool in the face of Rand's ad hominem onslaught.

----------


## CPUd



----------


## rg17

> Rand was fantastic last night !!!!
> 
> Check out this other forum I post in. It's not a forum like this. 
> VERY surprising to see how well Rand was rated !!
> http://www.city-data.com/forum/polit...l#post42305079


I have an account on City data but I mostly go post on the weather forum.

----------


## anaconda

> Agreed. He needs to prop himself directly by saying "i will" or "i'm doing it".


Just make his point. "The Constitution is clear on this..." not "I think the Constitution is clear on this..." Or, Hillary destabilized Syria and made us less safe..." not "I think Hillary destabilized Syria and made us less safe..." etc. etc.

----------


## PursuePeace

> What was up with Fiorina?
> Paraphrasing: 
> "If you want something talked about, elect a man; if you want something done, elect a woman."
> How was this OK? If a man said the reverse of this, he would be labeled a *sexist pig*. The world today is a complete joke


That's exactly what escaped from my mouth as soon as I heard her say that.

----------


## eleganz

If you guys really think about it, given the circumstances of all the attacks recently and the fact that this was a national security debate where everyone expected Rand to struggle, Rand shined and get a lot of positive reception outside of the liberty movement.  If there any any *moment* to pop out and begin the rise, it is now and I hope the stars align for Rand.

No one but $#@!ing Paul!

----------


## thatpeculiarcat

Supported Ron in '07/'08, '11/'12. Donated, went door to door, put flyers on cars in large parking lots--I even went house to house and put flyers and/or bumper stickers on Romney signs.

I wrote Rand a letter after he endorsed Romney talking about how he alienated the Liberty Movement.

I've said during this election cycle that I have the most respect for Rand out of all the candidates, and that he comes closest to what I believe, but I couldn't bring myself to vote for him because of the way he had pandered to X, Y, and Z, and because of his foreign policy (Scott Horton makes my point there).

But after these past two debates, I've been impressed, and I feel the magic again like I did for Ron's campaigns. It's not the same, but it is a start.

I'm in.

Donation amount: $20.16
Transaction date/time: 12/16/2015
Transaction ID: ch_17InmNJjFVh2yjdvkIo50xQZ

----------


## derek4ever

> If you guys really think about it, given the circumstances of all the attacks recently and the fact that this was a national security debate where everyone expected Rand to struggle, Rand shined and get a lot of positive reception outside of the liberty movement.  If there any any *moment* to pop out and begin the rise, it is now and I hope the stars align for Rand.
> 
> No one but $#@!ing Paul!


You better believe that was one of my birthday wishes! And just in time before those crucial debates in January! It seems like we're in November 2011, so let's all pray and continue to promote Rand anyway possible!!

----------


## r3volution 3.0

> Supported Ron in '07/'08, '11/'12. Donated, went door to door, put flyers on cars in large parking lots--I even went house to house and put flyers and/or bumper stickers on Romney signs.
> 
> I wrote Rand a letter after he endorsed Romney talking about how he alienated the Liberty Movement.
> 
> I've said during this election cycle that I have the most respect for Rand out of all the candidates, and that he comes closest to what I believe, but I couldn't bring myself to vote for him because of the way he had pandered to X, Y, and Z, and because of his foreign policy (Scott Horton makes my point there).
> 
> But after these past two debates, I've been impressed, and I feel the magic again like I did for Ron's campaigns. It's not the same, but it is a start.
> 
> I'm in.
> ...

----------


## CPUd



----------


## Foreigner



----------


## supermario21

Kasich definitely plays Goldeneye 64 slappers only....

----------


## SilentBull

> 


LOL. Seemed like a good opportunity for Rand to embarrass Christie like he did Trump on the trade deal.

----------


## CPUd

"Cruz" : "I have what doctors call a punchable face"

"Christie" : "today, in our great country, 1 out of every 3 babies born are already in ISIS"

----------


## devil21

> "Cruz" : "I have what doctors call a punchable face"
> 
> "Christie" : "today, in our great country, 1 out of every 3 babies born are already in ISIS"


By comparison:




Yeah, no bias here.

----------


## limequat

+ Rep to all you masochists that sat through it in real time.  Sorry I couldn't join you.

----------

